# LRM SUPER SHOW



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Any sneak peaks? :dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

ow snap, love azteca de oro!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

Aj definatly upped the shanty.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

A big thanks to Azteca de Oro for sending me the pics.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

NICE!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

looking good


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 10 2009, 06:27 PM~15320815
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whos got it? AJ or Poison?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 10 2009, 04:50 PM~15320925
> *whos got it? AJ or Poison?
> *


Tough call cause I havent seen the green bike in person but Im going to go with Poison.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 10 2009, 06:53 PM~15320933
> *Tough call cause I havent seen the green bike in person but Im going to go with Poison.
> *


AJ


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Oct 10 2009, 04:34 PM~15320843-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WHAT ARE THE NAME OF THESE BIKES?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Oct 10 2009, 04:58 PM~15320961
> *WHAT ARE THE AME OF THESE BIKES?
> *


The top one is called Lady Death and I dont know what they call the bottom one.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 10 2009, 05:00 PM~15320972
> *The top one is called Lady Death and I dont know what they call the bottom one.
> *


thanks


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 10 2009, 05:50 PM~15320925
> *whos got it? AJ or Poison?
> *


IMA GO WITH POISON


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

Alot of nice bike there, good luck to everyone. :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

there are some bad as bikes out there


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 10 2009, 06:07 PM~15320740
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ADO is looking bad ass!!!


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 10 2009, 05:50 PM~15320925
> *whos got it? AJ or Poison?
> *


Name of d bike is Still Ridin'. 
Aj are my cuzins initials


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

next year ill be ther for sure


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

* :0 ....DAMN...THOSE BIKES ARE NIICEE!.....





TOP NOTCH....*


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Oct 10 2009, 07:02 PM~15321486
> *next year ill be ther for sure
> *


  

I got some more to post up in a bit.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Oct 10 2009, 09:01 PM~15321482
> *Name of d bike is Still Ridin'.
> Aj are my cuzins initials
> *


Still Ridin for the win!!!





Post some tx bikes.


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 10 2009, 08:03 PM~15321496
> *Still Ridin for the win!!!
> Post some tx bikes.</span>
> *



<span style=\'color:blue\'>*....X2 .........*


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 10 2009, 07:03 PM~15321496
> *Still Ridin for the win!!!
> Post some tx bikes.
> *


Why? :dunno:


----------



## alchemist (Sep 21, 2009)

Vegas huh..
so whomsoever join on this event..?


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

next year ill be there


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by alchemist_@Oct 10 2009, 07:06 PM~15321511
> *Vegas huh..
> so whomsoever join on this event..?
> *


Thats right. :yes:


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 10 2009, 04:27 PM~15320815
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks clean .nice bike


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

13 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
10 Members: socios b.c. prez, D~LowLady~E, *azteca de oro*, saborchicanoiscoming, OURSTYLE C.C., LowRider_69, LEGIONSofTEXAS, alchemist, LINCOLNSAL, ATX_LEGIONS

Thanks again for the pics homie. Tell these people a funny story. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 10 2009, 08:17 PM~15321577
> *
> 
> 
> ...



...THATS THE ONE I LIKE......ALMOST MY FAVORITE...... :biggrin:


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Oct 10 2009, 08:09 PM~15321525
> *Looks clean .nice bike
> *


Thanx bro....we jus walked out frm steein up...took all day.....I went over on d way out to take another look @ ur rims an new parts but u had it coverd up....ill check it out tmrw.......looks good tho frm wat I seen ystrday


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 10 2009, 08:18 PM~15321580
> *
> 
> 
> ...



OOOO...PRETTY......


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 10 2009, 08:30 PM~15321662
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FAVORITE! :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Thats all I got for now. If I get more tomorrow I will post them up.


----------



## alchemist (Sep 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 10 2009, 08:23 PM~15321616
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what's on the back..? :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by alchemist_@Oct 10 2009, 07:54 PM~15321788
> *what's on the back..? :uh:
> *


Whats wrong buddy? :dunno:


----------



## alchemist (Sep 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 10 2009, 08:54 PM~15321791
> *Whats wrong buddy?  :dunno:
> *


sorry buddy, coz it's weird for me...
what's the thing that clings on the back seat..?


----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by alchemist_@Oct 10 2009, 07:09 PM~15321873
> *sorry buddy, coz it's weird for me...
> what's the thing that clings on the back seat..?
> *


A clean ass setup


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by alchemist_@Oct 10 2009, 08:09 PM~15321873
> *sorry buddy, coz it's weird for me...
> what's the thing that clings on the back seat..?
> *


Its a hydraulics set up. Where are you from?


----------



## alchemist (Sep 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 10 2009, 09:16 PM~15321903
> *Its a hydraulics set up. Where are you from?
> *


nowhere i'm just a newbee..
hmm so what is it used for..?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by alchemist_@Oct 10 2009, 10:24 PM~15321946
> *nowhere i'm just a newbee..
> hmm so what is it used for..?
> *


makes the bike go up and down. where you from?


----------



## alchemist (Sep 21, 2009)

cool..
I have tiny bike so can I use the hydraulics on it..?


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by alchemist_@Oct 10 2009, 09:24 PM~15321946
> *nowhere i'm just a newbee..
> hmm so what is it used for..?
> *


 :twak:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by alchemist_@Oct 10 2009, 09:34 PM~15321988
> *cool..
> I have tiny bike so can I use the hydraulics on it..?
> *


YES YOU CAN GET A FRONT BACK SIDE TO SIDE SETUP


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 10 2009, 08:17 PM~15321577
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAM POISONS RIMS LOOK SICK :cheesy:


----------



## alchemist (Sep 21, 2009)

so this is my ugly bike, perhaps i need more variation to get it cooler..


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 10 2009, 05:07 PM~15320740
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by alchemist_@Oct 10 2009, 10:37 PM~15322002
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Its not ugly. You need some white walls and some spokes.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by alchemist_@Oct 10 2009, 09:37 PM~15322002
> *
> 
> 
> ...


JUST NEEDS A LIL WORK  WHERE YOU STAY AT?


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 10 2009, 08:32 PM~15321669
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks like mexica might not take it this yr! this bitch looks badass!! well at least in this pic.


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 10 2009, 09:08 PM~15322122
> *looks like mexica might not take it this yr! this bitch looks badass!! well at least in this pic.
> *


X2


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 10 2009, 05:27 PM~15320815
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i really like this


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 10 2009, 04:07 PM~15320740
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this is a bad ass bike


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DirtyBird2_@Oct 10 2009, 10:00 PM~15322353
> *this is a bad ass bike
> *


X2 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by alchemist_@Oct 10 2009, 08:37 PM~15322002
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Where are you from? Your english is too proper to be from here in the states.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by alchemist_@Oct 10 2009, 08:37 PM~15322002
> *
> 
> 
> ...


1st of all welcome to layitlow your bike is not ugly its a good start and you are on a good site to find good people to help you cuz there alot of realy good builders on here so good luck to you


----------



## alchemist (Sep 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 10 2009, 09:54 PM~15322077
> *JUST NEEDS A LIL WORK   WHERE YOU STAY AT?
> *


MAN! that's the problem I live in Indonesia..
I can't get hydraulics or somethin' like that in my country....
they only way to get it is to buy from onine store and assemble it..
so do guys know the guidance...step by step as long as im newbee..?


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

looks like it will be a good show, too bad resident evil didnt work on his display during the whole year... i mean its probaly there for that he didnt took the title last year and his taking the same risk now...

keep them pics comming


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

Clean ass bikes


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Oct 11 2009, 03:03 AM~15323171
> *looks like it will be a good show, too bad resident evil didnt work on his display during the whole year... i mean its probaly there for that he didnt took the title last year and his taking the same risk now...
> 
> keep them pics comming
> *


well being dat he sold his display frm last year i would say dat he worked on it a lil but jus ran out of time gettin the bugs worked out of the turntable


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 10 2009, 05:33 PM~15320840
> *
> 
> 
> ...



thats fuckin amazing! :0


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

WOW Looks like some good comp! I know the Playboy bike needs to go back to Vegas! with more up grades


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Oct 11 2009, 08:21 AM~15323710
> *well being dat he sold his display frm last year i would say dat he worked on it a lil but jus ran out of time gettin the bugs worked out of the turntable
> *


I know he redid the boarders on the display not sure if he did anymore.


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Oct 11 2009, 10:21 AM~15323710
> *well being dat he sold his display frm last year i would say dat he worked on it a lil but jus ran out of time gettin the bugs worked out of the turntable
> *


true......i have his old display :cheesy:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 10 2009, 09:32 PM~15321674
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SO MUCH DETAIL IN THIS BIKE......D TWIST CHAIN....CUSTOM NEONS...AND THE BEST GOLD PLATING YOU WILL EVER SEE...


----------



## ATX_LEGIONS (May 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Oct 11 2009, 10:59 AM~15324054
> *SO MUCH DETAIL IN THIS BIKE......D TWIST CHAIN....CUSTOM NEONS...AND THE BEST GOLD PLATING YOU WILL EVER SEE...
> *


X1274654637291038746563281901836


----------



## ATX_LEGIONS (May 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Oct 11 2009, 10:59 AM~15324054
> *SO MUCH DETAIL IN THIS BIKE......D TWIST CHAIN....CUSTOM NEONS...AND THE BEST GOLD PLATING YOU WILL EVER SEE...
> *


X1274654637291038746563281901836


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

From another topic.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 10 2009, 07:30 PM~15321662
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 I see a R.O logo ur R.O?


----------



## Meeba (Jan 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 11 2009, 02:00 PM~15324318
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I would like to see pics of this trailer without the bikes. looks like a good setup for transport without scratches.


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Oct 11 2009, 01:03 PM~15324330
> *:0  I see a R.O logo ur R.O?
> *


 :dunno: i know John took his bike for him.


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 10 2009, 07:20 PM~15321591
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MORE PICTURE O KING RAY PLEASE


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 11 2009, 10:59 AM~15324313
> *From another topic.
> 
> 
> ...


set up time is my favourite time, just chillin with the homies


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

Who's running for boty?


----------



## Scarfresh (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 10 2009, 06:32 PM~15321669
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*....Sweet Jesus Thats A Beast....I Thought RE Was Retired Or Being Sold.

Oh Man Thats Ill...Cant Keep My Eyes Them Rims & The Frame.*


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Oct 11 2009, 01:59 PM~15324547
> *set up time is my favourite time, just chillin with the homies
> *


I chill the whole show. I dont chill when setting up. I like to get it over with.


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

so when do we know who won?


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Oct 11 2009, 02:03 PM~15324564
> *Who's running for boty?
> *


good question


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by alchemist+Oct 10 2009, 08:37 PM~15322002-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


now thats a load. wish my club wer to of worked out. with all the ideas i had it could of been that way. big ups to SANTANA'S for putting it down family style.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

Meh.


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

so whats the final results for the boty and toty


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Oct 11 2009, 03:45 PM~15325954
> *so whats the final results for the boty and toty
> *


Too early


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Oct 11 2009, 04:45 PM~15325954
> *so whats the final results for the boty and toty
> *


Probably know around 7-8 PM


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: show-bound, LEGIONSofTEXAS


:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

any word???


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

There doing the car awards right now but there almost done.


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 11 2009, 06:56 PM~15326527
> *There doing the car awards right now but there almost done.
> *


DID YOU MAKE IT OUT THERE?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Oct 11 2009, 05:57 PM~15326538
> *DID YOU MAKE IT OUT THERE?
> *


no but my members are out there.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

Humbug.


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 11 2009, 06:59 PM~15326558
> *no but my members are out there.
> *


MAN FIRST SHOW I MISSED SINCE 2002......BUT HOPEFULLY THEY COME BACK NEXT YEAR WITH A TOUR AND CAN MAKE IT OUT THERE....


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

...I THINK ITS ONLY LIKE 6:00 OVER THERE.......


WE'LL KNOW SOON....HOPEFULLY..........


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Oct 11 2009, 05:02 PM~15326574
> *...I THINK ITS ONLY LIKE 6:00 OVER THERE.......
> WE'LL KNOW SOON....HOPEFULLY..........
> *


Yea. Last year I think bikes went first.


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Oct 11 2009, 07:07 PM~15326622
> *Yea. Last year I think bikes went first.
> *


...I THINK YOUR RIGHT..THEY USUALLY DO AT MOST SHOWS THOUGH...WE JUST HAVE TO WAIT TILL SOMEONE POSTS THE RESULTS...


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

YES!!!!!!!! LET US KNOW???????????


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

fuck!!!!!!!!!!!!! i hate waiting!!!!


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 11 2009, 06:18 PM~15326706
> *fuck!!!!!!!!!!!!! i hate waiting!!!!
> *


  x2


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Oct 11 2009, 07:25 PM~15326789
> *  x2
> *


SUP STRANGER.....LONGTIME NO HEAR


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Oct 11 2009, 06:27 PM~15326802
> *SUP STRANGER.....LONGTIME NO HEAR
> *


WHATS UP so what baby wolverine coming soon?


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Oct 11 2009, 07:28 PM~15326807
> *WHATS UP so what baby wolverine coming soon?
> *


ANYDAY........SHE DUE ON THE 16TH......


----------



## the bone collector (Oct 7, 2005)

12 og schwinn 66
16 mild 559


----------



## the bone collector (Oct 7, 2005)

16 semi Tony o


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Oct 11 2009, 07:33 PM~15326869
> *12 og schwinn 66
> 16 mild 559
> *


what about toty and boty?


----------



## the bone collector (Oct 7, 2005)

Boty MOS


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Oct 11 2009, 08:33 PM~15326869
> *12 og schwinn 66
> 16 mild 559
> *


congrats gilly on the win


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Oct 11 2009, 07:35 PM~15326889
> *Boty MOS
> *


toty?


----------



## the bone collector (Oct 7, 2005)

There doing trikes now


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Oct 11 2009, 07:36 PM~15326897
> *There doing trikes now
> *


hmmmmmmm :uh:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

CONGRATS TO THE PAZ BROS!!

THEY ARE ON HELLUVA BIKE BUILDING FAMILY!!


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

*TEMPEST 1ST PLACE FULL *











*WOOT WOOT....LOL*


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Oct 11 2009, 08:44 PM~15326992
> *TEMPEST 1ST PLACE FULL
> 
> 
> ...


gongrats! :cheesy:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 11 2009, 07:46 PM~15327003
> *gongrats! :cheesy:
> *


*THANKS*..MIJO IS ALL JUMPIN UP AND DOWN LOL


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Oct 11 2009, 08:47 PM~15327020
> *THANKS..MIJO IS ALL JUMPIN UP AND DOWN LOL
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


one hell of a streak this yr!!!


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Oct 11 2009, 07:44 PM~15326992
> *TEMPEST 1ST PLACE FULL
> 
> 
> ...


THAT IS ONE WIN FOR TEAM TEXAS.....

CONGRATS


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 11 2009, 07:48 PM~15327028
> *one hell of a streak this yr!!!
> *


YES....VERY LUCKY THIS YEAR....  .


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Oct 11 2009, 06:44 PM~15326992
> *TEMPEST 1ST PLACE FULL
> 
> 
> ...


congrats


----------



## the bone collector (Oct 7, 2005)

Toty RE


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 11 2009, 07:48 PM~15327028
> *one hell of a streak this yr!!!
> *


THE WEGO TITLE IS NEXT HUH......


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Oct 11 2009, 07:48 PM~15327031
> *THAT IS ONE WIN FOR TEAM TEXAS.....
> 
> CONGRATS
> *



THANK YOU..  .....WAITING TO HEAR OF THE OTHERS.......


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Oct 11 2009, 08:50 PM~15327047
> *THE WEGO TITLE IS NEXT HUH......
> *


title for sure...got that one in the works.... :biggrin:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Oct 11 2009, 07:50 PM~15327046
> *Toty RE
> *


WELL I KNOW HE ISN'T TEAM TEXAS....BUT LEGIONS HAS REGAINED THE TRIKE TROPHY.....CONGRATS TO **** AND HIS BRO.....

GREAT JOB LEGIONS FAMILY!!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Oct 11 2009, 07:50 PM~15327046
> *Toty RE
> *


thats good that pic they posted yesterday looked badass!!! hope they got more detailed pics later


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Oct 11 2009, 07:50 PM~15327047
> *THE WEGO TITLE IS NEXT HUH......
> *



THATS WHAT THEY TELL US......STILL WITH FINGERS CROSSED..  ..


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Oct 11 2009, 08:51 PM~15327067
> *WELL I KNOW HE ISN'T TEAM TEXAS....BUT LEGIONS HAS REGAINED THE TRIKE TROPHY.....CONGRATS TO **** AND HIS BRO.....
> 
> GREAT JOB LEGIONS FAMILY!!
> *


x2 :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Oct 11 2009, 07:50 PM~15327046
> *Toty RE
> *


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Oct 11 2009, 07:51 PM~15327067
> *WELL I KNOW HE ISN'T TEAM TEXAS....BUT LEGIONS HAS REGAINED THE TRIKE TROPHY.....CONGRATS TO **** AND HIS BRO.....
> 
> GREAT JOB LEGIONS FAMILY!!
> *


X2


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

no more pics guys?


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

poison 2nd?


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Oct 11 2009, 07:51 PM~15327074
> *THATS WHAT THEY TELL US......STILL WITH FINGERS CROSSED..  ..
> *


WELL THE POINTS DON'T LIE....

ONE HELL OF A BIKE YOU BUILT....

YOU HAVE TAKEN IT AGAINST THE BEST IN VEGAS AND CAME OUT ON TOP...AND NOW YOU WILL TAKE THE TOUR TITLE OF TEXAS...

CONGRATS ON ALL YOUR ACCOMPLISHMENTS THIS YEAR...


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Oct 11 2009, 07:55 PM~15327112
> *WELL THE POINTS DON'T LIE....
> 
> ONE HELL OF A BIKE YOU BUILT....
> ...


..THANK YOU .....MY SON AND HUSBAND HAD A LOT OF HELP FROM SA ROLLERZ AND MR.3-D




WE COULDNT HAVE DONE IT WITHOUT THEM...


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Oct 11 2009, 07:55 PM~15327109
> *poison 2nd?
> *


..CONFIRMED???


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

STILL RIDIN!!

1st PLACE SEMI


CONGRATS!


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Oct 11 2009, 07:59 PM~15327151
> *..THANK YOU .....MY SON AND HUSBAND HAD A LOT OF HELP FROM SA ROLLERZ AND MR.3-D
> WE COULDNT HAVE DONE IT WITHOUT THEM...
> *


TWO GOOD PEOPLE TO HAVE ON YOUR SIDE WHEN CREATING A BIKE....


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 11 2009, 08:00 PM~15327166
> *STILL RIDIN!!
> 
> 1st PLACE
> ...


CONGRATS TO I.


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 11 2009, 07:00 PM~15327166
> *STILL RIDIN!!
> 
> 1st PLACE SEMI
> ...


congrats so he might take 2nd sweeps?or 3rd


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 11 2009, 08:00 PM~15327166
> *STILL RIDIN!!
> 
> 1st PLACE SEMI
> ...


ANOTHER TEXAS AND LEGIONS FAMILY MEMBER TO BE PROUD OF. I KNOW ISAAC PUT IN A LOT OF WORK ON THIS BIKE....AND HE HAS ACCOMPLISHED WHAT HE WANTED TO......CONGRATS BIG HOMIE.....


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

Any pics of 20" Street Trike winner?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

RO CLUB OF THE YEAR...

gongrats to my RO homies!!


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

Congrates to all the winners!!!! Congrates to Gil and ****. Way to go!!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

CONGRATS TO OUR HOMIE SA ROLLERZ AND HIS *R* *O* FAMILY!....


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Oct 11 2009, 08:14 PM~15327322
> *X2*


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Oct 11 2009, 12:27 PM~15324427
> *:dunno: i know John took his bike for him.
> *


..JOHN HAS HELPED US TREMENDOUSLY...HE HAD OUR BIKE SENT OUT THERE WITH THE OTHERS....HES JUST A GOOD HOMIE TO HAVE.... :biggrin: 




ON ANOTHER NOTE:




ONELUV: 1ST PLACE

STILL RIDIN: 1ST PLACE

TEMPEST: 1ST PLACE

INNOCENCE: 3RD PLACE RADICAL




AWESOME JOB FOR THESE TEXAS BIKES IN VEGAS....


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Oct 11 2009, 08:27 PM~15327478
> *..JOHN HAS HELPED US TREMENDOUSLY...HE HAD OUR BIKE SENT OUT THERE WITH THE OTHERS....HES JUST A GOOD HOMIE TO HAVE.... :biggrin:
> 
> ON ANOTHER NOTE:
> ...



MAN TEXAS WAS WELL REPRESENTED....DID ANY OF THEM PLACE SWEEPSTAKES??


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Oct 11 2009, 08:29 PM~15327509
> *MAN TEXAS WAS WELL REPRESENTED....DID ANY OF THEM PLACE SWEEPSTAKES??
> *


NOT SURE YET..INFO WAS PASSED THRU MULTIPLE TEXT MESSAGES LOL....


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Oct 11 2009, 09:27 PM~15327478
> *..JOHN HAS HELPED US TREMENDOUSLY...HE HAD OUR BIKE SENT OUT THERE WITH THE OTHERS....HES JUST A GOOD HOMIE TO HAVE.... :biggrin:
> 
> ON ANOTHER NOTE:
> ...


THATS A HELLA OF ROLL!!!!!!!

GONGRATS TO ALL MY FELLOW TEXANS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

WELL BASED ON RESULTS IT SEEMS THAT INNOCENE AND TEMPEST HAVE GOOD CHANCE AT SWEEPSTAKES....


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Oct 11 2009, 08:32 PM~15327549
> *WELL BASED ON RESULTS IT SEEMS THAT INNOCENE AND TEMPEST HAVE GOOD CHANCE AT SWEEPSTAKES....
> *


O'RLY?




:0


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

CONGRATS TO ALL WHO WON ....ESPECIALLY FROM TEXAS.....ISSAC HAS COME ALONG WAY AND HE DESERVED HIS WIN VERY MUCH....


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Oct 11 2009, 08:32 PM~15327555
> *O'RLY?
> :0
> *


WELL NORMALLY THEY WILL TAKE TOP 3 IN RADICAL WHICH WOULD HELP INNOCENCE...

..IF THEY DECIDE TO LEAVE A RADICAL OUT THEY NORMALLY TAKE TOP FULL CUSTOM....

...OR THEY CAN TAKE 16 INCH RADICAL.....


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

Pics of the winnig bikes???


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Oct 11 2009, 08:36 PM~15327606
> *WELL NORMALLY THEY WILL TAKE TOP 3 IN RADICAL WHICH WOULD HELP INNOCENCE...
> 
> ..IF THEY DECIDE TO LEAVE A RADICAL OUT THEY NORMALLY TAKE TOP FULL CUSTOM....
> ...


 :cheesy: .THANKS FOR THAT INFO...INTERSTING INDEED.........


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

trike of the yr


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Oct 11 2009, 07:36 PM~15327606
> *WELL NORMALLY THEY WILL TAKE TOP 3 IN RADICAL WHICH WOULD HELP INNOCENCE...
> 
> ..IF THEY DECIDE TO LEAVE A RADICAL OUT THEY NORMALLY TAKE TOP FULL CUSTOM....
> ...


That's very true Temple can get a 3rd sweeps :0


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Oct 11 2009, 08:40 PM~15327677
> *That's very true Temple can get a 3rd sweeps :0
> *


POSSIBLE IM SURE, BUT NOT EXPECTED...THOSE OTHER BIKES OUT THERE ARE *GORGEOUS*.....VERY WELL MADE.......


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: D~LowLady~E, BAYTOWNSLC, the poor boys, ljlow82, FunkytownRoller</span>, oneofakind


<span style=\'colorurple\'> CONGRATS!.....


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Oct 11 2009, 08:53 PM~15327842
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: D~LowLady~E, BAYTOWNSLC, the poor boys, ljlow82, FunkytownRoller</span>, oneofakind
> 
> ...


X2


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Oct 11 2009, 08:55 PM~15327856
> *X2
> *


x3!!!!


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

ANY SWEEPS INFO YET......1ST 2ND 3RD???


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

THIS IS WHAT I JUST WAS TOLD

BOTY

1ST---MAN OF STEEL

2ND---AZTECA DE ORO

3RD---LADY DEATH

TOTY

1ST---RESIDENT EVIL

2ND---MEXICA

3RD---???


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Oct 11 2009, 09:18 PM~15328123
> *THIS IS WHAT I JUST WAS TOLD
> 
> BOTY
> ...



PICS OF LADY DEATH???


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 10 2009, 05:34 PM~15320843
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LADY DEATH

16 INCH RADICAL

YOU CAN SEE IT IN THE FIRST FEW PAGES OF THIS POST


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Oct 11 2009, 09:23 PM~15328185
> *LADY DEATH
> 
> 16 INCH RADICAL
> ...


OOO .....NICE BIKE......SAW IT,.... DIDNT KNOW THE NAME...


THANKS FOR POSTING IT....


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 10 2009, 04:14 PM~15320761
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is this set up pic's ? I am thinking he had a battery and hydros at the show?


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

LADY DEATH


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

sounds like this years show was bad ass .


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

12" OG Champ





















:biggrin:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Oct 11 2009, 09:32 PM~15328270
> *sounds like this years show was bad ass .
> *


...AGREED...IF ITS THE LAST ONE ...THEN ITS DEFINITLEY ONE FOR THE BOOKS.....


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Oct 11 2009, 09:35 PM~15328327
> *12" OG Champ
> 
> 
> ...



AWWWW TOO CUTE........CONGRATS!!.....


----------



## 68bayrida (Aug 27, 2009)

How took firts on origial bike ?


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Oct 11 2009, 08:36 PM~15328345
> *...AGREED...IF ITS THE LAST ONE ...THEN ITS DEFINITLEY  ONE FOR THE BOOKS.....
> *


wish i could of been there. but unfortunetly the money aint to good right now. maybe by mid 2010 or 2011 ill have a bike or to worthy of vegas.


----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Oct 11 2009, 08:56 PM~15328561
> *wish i could of been there.  but unfortunetly the money aint to good right now. maybe by mid 2010 or 2011 ill have a bike or to worthy of vegas.
> *


imma do my best to take my bikes to Vegas next year homie... maybe they'll be worth something for Vegas. all you gotta keep doing is keep working at it. Blood, Sweat, and Tears right!!!


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Oct 11 2009, 09:56 PM~15328561
> *wish i could of been there.  but unfortunetly the money aint to good right now. maybe by mid 2010 or 2011 ill have a bike or to worthy of vegas.
> *



I KNOW WHAT YOU MEAN...


MY DAUGHTERS BIKE NEVER MADE IT , BUT MY SONS DID THIS YEAR :biggrin: ......SO I GUESS WE GOT LUCKY....


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

good season. Good results.


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by It's Johnny_@Oct 11 2009, 09:59 PM~15328584
> *imma do my best to take my bikes to Vegas next year homie... maybe they'll be worth something for Vegas. all you gotta keep doing is keep working at it. Blood, Sweat, and Tears right!!!
> *


F.Y.I


THEY ARE SAYING THIS IS THE LAST LRM SUPER SHOW.....


----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)

you gotta be shitting me!!!!  you mean In Vegas or period???


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Oct 11 2009, 09:01 PM~15328606
> *F.Y.I
> THEY ARE SAYING THIS IS THE LAST LRM SUPER SHOW.....
> *


is that just for vegas or r they stopin all of them?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the bone collector+Oct 11 2009, 08:50 PM~15327046-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  

 Hell Yeah!!!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by It's Johnny_@Oct 11 2009, 08:59 PM~15328584
> *imma do my best to take my bikes to Vegas next year homie... maybe they'll be worth something for Vegas. all you gotta keep doing is keep working at it. Blood, Sweat, and Tears right!!!
> *


yea. you seen the skech of mine. i just did that a half hour ago. i love doing things different. :biggrin:


----------



## ATX_LEGIONS (May 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Oct 11 2009, 10:01 PM~15328606
> *F.Y.I
> THEY ARE SAYING THIS IS THE LAST LRM SUPER SHOW.....
> *


I wouldn't doubt it " wego " needs to make a world tour and have the champs for texas cali florida arizona canada invited to one show to see who is the world champion of bikes kinda like what lrm used to do


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaos91+Oct 11 2009, 10:04 PM~15328630-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I WAS TOLD VEGAS FOR SURE ....BUT 
I ASSUME THATS ALL OF THEM....THEY HAVE BEEN HAVING PROBLEMS FOR A WHILE...


BUT I MIGHT BE MISTAKEN...PERHAPS SOMEONE ELSE COULD POST MORE INFO IF THEY KNOW IT....


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ATX_LEGIONS_@Oct 11 2009, 10:07 PM~15328657
> *I wouldn't doubt it " wego " needs to make a world tour and have the champs for texas cali florida arizona canada invited to one show to see who is the world champion of bikes kinda like what lrm used to do
> *



THAT WOULD BE VERY INTERESTING TO SAY THE LEAST ....


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Oct 11 2009, 09:07 PM~15328661
> *
> I WAS TOLD VEGAS FOR SURE ....BUT
> I ASSUME THATS ALL OF THEM....THEY HAVE BEEN HAVING PROBLEMS FOR A WHILE...
> ...


wow i dident think id see the day lowrider magazine would end. can only hope its just vegas. ( no affence to every one from N.V. but it be better then lossing all the shows in one sitting)


----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)

aight i know there's 10x more pix. then wat was posted....come on let's see them!!!


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

They did keep saying it was the last show in vegas but noone confirmed it and then when Richard Ochoa was gonna announce the truck trophies he was giving thanks to the lowrider hall of fame guys thanking them for attending the last lowrider show in vegas, if he meant last event of the season or last event period noone knew!


----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 10 2009, 04:33 PM~15320840
> *
> 
> 
> ...


who's bike is this on?? this looks bad ass!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by It's Johnny_@Oct 11 2009, 09:29 PM~15328805
> *who's bike is this on?? this looks bad ass!!
> *


It goes to the Betty Boop girls bike from Oldies b.c.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 11 2009, 11:51 PM~15328940
> *It goes to the Betty Boop girls bike from Oldies b.c.
> *


She is on here too.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Artistics.TX, LEGIONSofTEXAS


congrats


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

Thanx homie...........now we jus gota make it home


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

U gamble all your money away?


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

thanks to the people posting the results, looked like a good show, can't wait to see more pics!  

guess pinnacle realy got sold then, he wasn't playing games when he said so :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 11 2009, 10:42 PM~15329251
> *She is on here too.
> *


I think that person is from Fresno and has a different bike cause this bike is from southern California.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

I Don't know if anybody confirmed it, but aj got first


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 12 2009, 01:59 AM~15329682
> *I think that person is from Fresno and has a different bike cause this bike is from southern California.
> *


o shoot. my bad.


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

AIRCRAFT HYDRAULICS  Good to see they put the parts to use  :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

Just got home from Vegas ............... im *GLAD*to be home    being in Vegas for a full week broke my wallet    my kids eat *ALOT* now :angry: :angry: :angry: but really ................ I hope everybody made it back home safe  was really cool seeing everybody again , and a *BIG CONGRATS* to *EVERYBODY*    :wave:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 11 2009, 07:11 PM~15327291
> *RO CLUB OF THE YEAR...
> 
> gongrats to my RO homies!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 11 2009, 07:37 PM~15327630
> *trike of the yr
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Oct 12 2009, 01:10 AM~15329733
> *I Don't know if anybody confirmed it, but aj got first
> *


...CONFIRMED AND CONGRAGULATED.... :biggrin: 



IS THAT A WORD?..LOL...BUT YEAH....


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 12 2009, 12:34 AM~15329550
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Oct 12 2009, 12:47 AM~15329627
> *Thanx homie...........now we jus gota make it home
> *



HAVE A SAFE TRIP...


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

Azteca de ORO . ELITE BC. 2nd best of show. 2nd radical.best paint.


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Oct 12 2009, 07:17 AM~15330136
> *Azteca de ORO . ELITE BC. 2nd best of show. 2nd radical.best paint.
> *


Congrats homie.....d new stuff u added looked good.....was kool Idea to accent d frame wit those new parts.....


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Oct 12 2009, 08:26 AM~15330157
> *Congrats homie.....d new stuff u added looked good.....was kool Idea to accent d frame wit those new parts.....
> *


u bring anything back for the magnificos show


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Oct 12 2009, 06:36 AM~15330067
> *HAVE A SAFE TRIP...
> *


It should be a good drive home.....we still n vegas now jus startin to wake up so we will be headed to the Kandyshop n a few hours......ill see yall n a few weeks @ dat mesquite show on d 1st


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Oct 12 2009, 06:17 AM~15330136
> *Azteca de ORO . ELITE BC. 2nd best of show. 2nd radical.best paint.
> *


Congrates!!! Clean ass bike


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

Congrats to all the winners! Had a great time good seeing all the homies and meeting some new ones. See you guys at the next one and have a safe ride home


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Oct 12 2009, 09:41 AM~15330770
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn that looks like a tranny!!! look at da sweaty back!!!!
:burn: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 12 2009, 09:05 AM~15330918
> *damn that looks like a tranny!!! look at da sweaty back!!!!
> :burn:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


FIXED :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

CLOWN CONFUSION 2ND PLACE MILD


----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)

how did Poison do?? wat about Twisted Habit?? where the pix. at??


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by It's Johnny_@Oct 12 2009, 09:25 AM~15331061
> *how did Poison do?? wat about Twisted Habit?? where the pix. at??
> *


POISON GOT 2ND AND I THINK TW GOT 3RD


----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)

really no one got pix to put up??


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by It's Johnny_@Oct 12 2009, 09:31 AM~15331108
> *really no one got pix to put up??
> *


EVERY ONE IS STILL ON THE ROAD ARE TIRED WAIT TILL TOMORROW


----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Oct 12 2009, 09:32 AM~15331121
> *EVERY ONE IS STILL ON THE ROAD ARE TIRED WAIT TILL TOMORROW
> *


i can't wait!!!!! :banghead:


----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)

ay is it true wat they're saying that this is gonna be the last year of a super show???


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by It's Johnny_@Oct 12 2009, 09:35 AM~15331141
> *ay is it true wat they're saying that this is gonna be the last year of a super show???
> *


I DONT KNOW LOWRIDER WOULD OF SAID IT AFTHER THEY DID THE AWARDS


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

ANYBODY KNOW WHO WON BEST DISPLAY AND BEST GRAPHICS???  :dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by It's Johnny_@Oct 12 2009, 09:35 AM~15331141
> *ay is it true wat they're saying that this is gonna be the last year of a super show???
> *


They say that shit every year.


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

Display went to year of d dragon an graphics went to resident evil


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Oct 12 2009, 10:59 AM~15331830
> *Display went to year of d dragon an graphics went to resident evil
> *


COOL THANKS!!!


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

ill post more later


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

THANKS FOR THE PICS MIKE


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

:0


----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Oct 12 2009, 12:19 PM~15332502
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this wasn't this year was it??


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

ware were these bike at they were not there


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by It's Johnny_@Oct 12 2009, 01:21 PM~15332525
> *this wasn't this year was it??
> *


*NO!!!*


----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)

i think this is a last yr. pic. cuz Rest in Peace was sold...


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by It's Johnny_@Oct 12 2009, 12:21 PM~15332525
> *this wasn't this year was it??
> *


nope


----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)

i thought he sold it... those bikes where there?? did they win?


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

MY BAD I WAS GETTING PICS FROM AN OLD VEGAS TOPIC!
:twak:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by It's Johnny_@Oct 12 2009, 12:26 PM~15332555
> *i thought he sold it... those bikes where there?? did they win?
> *


no cuz they were not there


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

I DIDNT KNOW NBK WAS THERE LOL JK :biggrin:


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

nice pic  nice bike's :thumbsup:


----------



## Legions Domino (Mar 25, 2009)

nice pics congrats to my brothers


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

Just wanted to give *BIG* :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: for the owner of this bike , one of *THE BEST* semi bikes i have seen :worship: :worship: :worship: very clean bike !!!


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

Thanks sergio.....took us 3 yrs to get it ready an an where its @ now.....I seen ur bike there but nvr saw u till u where walkn to the bleachers......was kool talkn to ya n ur wide @ d wego tour n july sorry I didn't get a chance to catch up to ya n vegas


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

this is a very nice bike and the display is bad ass man good job putting this bike together :biggrin: 









[/quote]


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Oct 12 2009, 04:11 PM~15334456
> *Thanks sergio.....took us 3 yrs to get it ready an an where its @ now.....I seen ur bike there but nvr saw u till u where walkn to the bleachers......was kool talkn to ya n ur wide @ d wego tour n july sorry I didn't get a chance to catch up to ya n vegas
> *


next time


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

azteca de oro,
:wave:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

vegas super show mild class winners .........................  
1st.









2nd.









3rd.


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Oct 12 2009, 09:17 AM~15330999
> *CLOWN CONFUSION 2ND PLACE MILD
> 
> 
> ...



:h5: looking good in vegas!!!


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Oct 12 2009, 05:19 PM~15335025
> *:h5: looking good in vegas!!!
> *


thanks robert hey did u guys find my bag of change i left


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

> this is a very nice bike and the display is bad ass man good job putting this bike together :biggrin:


[/quote]
:0


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Oct 12 2009, 05:21 PM~15335040
> *thanks robert hey did u guys find my bag of change i left
> *


Clown confusion was built 2 clown :thumbsup:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> vegas super show mild class winners .........................
> 1st.


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*Rollerz Only took most members for bikes *  :biggrin:  3 out of 4 Lowrider Magazine Shows for this year


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

im uploading more


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)




----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Oct 12 2009, 06:43 PM~15335768
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Oct 12 2009, 06:43 PM~15335768
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wow i had no idea :0 sneeky u


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 12 2009, 06:44 PM~15335783
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Oct 12 2009, 06:45 PM~15335786
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 12 2009, 06:46 PM~15335801
> *:wave:
> *


a's upppppppp


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Oct 12 2009, 06:47 PM~15335809
> *a's upppppppp
> *


nothing much just chillen  

text me


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

schwinn1966
nice meeting u bro


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

na we at vegas airport right now waiting for plane


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

THE OWNER OF HELLBOY PRACTICIN TAKIN PICS :biggrin: .MY YOUNGEST SHORTY.....


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Oct 12 2009, 08:47 PM~15335809
> *a's upppppppp
> *


*A's Up!!!



NO CLUB HOPPIN!!!*


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

1st SEMI TRIKE








:biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

DAMM,MAY I SHOULD WAIT TO POST PICS?


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Oct 12 2009, 07:15 PM~15336122
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: THOU YOURS CAMEOUT AHELLA LOT BETTER,MY CELL WAS DIEIN AFTA ALL THOSE PICS......


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

bullet and mr559 are the coolest dudes to kick it whit .....


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

leme kno when yall fukrs wanna get on my level ooooooooooooo snap


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Oct 12 2009, 07:48 PM~15336492
> *leme kno when yall fukrs wanna get on my level ooooooooooooo snap
> 
> 
> ...


Wheres your bike?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

nice ur a r/o lifer nice tat taco


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Oct 12 2009, 07:48 PM~15336492
> *leme kno when yall fukrs wanna get on my level ooooooooooooo snap
> 
> 
> ...


nice bike


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

thanx bike is up for sale MR socio u should know that come on bro 2500 for it


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Oct 12 2009, 07:52 PM~15336542
> *thanx bike is up for sale MR socio u should know that come on bro 2500 for it
> *


Good luck with the sale homie.


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Oct 12 2009, 07:46 PM~15336465
> *bullet and mr559 are the coolest dudes to kick it whit .....
> *


 :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

nice pics guys!

congrats to all the winners!


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)

here are some of mine


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

finally home. glad to see everyone again, and meet some new faces. from what i hear, there will be a vegas show next year. just got to wait and see. 

congrats to my homies that won, even though there was some decisions that didnt make sense.

maad love to anyone that let me touch their projects. yall are making me famous  

cant wait to do it again


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

judges got best display wrong again. :angry:


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 12 2009, 11:41 PM~15339150
> *judges got best display wrong again. :angry:
> *


WHO SHOULD HAVE WON IT???


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 13 2009, 01:41 AM~15339150
> *judges got best display wrong again. :angry:
> *


suspended was cool looking...


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Oct 12 2009, 06:48 PM~15336492
> *leme kno when yall fukrs wanna get on my level ooooooooooooo snap
> 
> 
> ...



Your level as in getting all tatted back and never been no were or done nothing :0 you ole soft taco!














Ahahahhaaahahahaha just fucking with you my dog! Didn't see your ass out in Vegas


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Oct 12 2009, 07:57 PM~15335908
> *schwinn1966
> nice meeting u bro
> *


thnx! nice meeting you guys and getting to check out ur bikes in person.

Great Job!

:biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

NEXT YEAR WE ARE ALL GOING BACK TO TAKE 1ST :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

DID THIS GUY PLACE


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

any one got a pic of this one at the show


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Oct 13 2009, 08:56 AM~15341018
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SICK ASS RIMS!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Oct 13 2009, 09:02 AM~15341056
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

I BELIEVE WE DID GREAT ONCE AGAIN....IN THE SUPER SHOW
QUEEN OF THE STREETS TAKING 2ND PLACE IN SEMI CUSTOM "16"
AND DRAMA QUEEN 2ND ON MILD CUSTOM "16".......IM VERY HAPPY 
WITH THE RESULTS AND I THINK THEY WERE FAIR AND SQUARE
THERE WAS ALOT OF BAD AS BIKES OUT THERE IM EVEN SURPRISE
WE EVEN PLACED.......COULDNT HAVE ASK FOR MORE... I KNOW HOW 
HARD IT IS TO GET AN AWARD IN THE SUPER SHOW EVEN IF ITS A 3RD PLACE...
I WANT TO CONGRATS TO ALL THE WINNERS AND THE ONES THAT MADE IT OUT
THERE WITH THERE BIKES..... :thumbsup: TO ALL


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Oct 13 2009, 08:46 AM~15340927
> *DID THIS GUY PLACE
> 
> 
> ...



na homie need to step up my game to compete w yall... you guys got sum killer bikes out there!

Everyone's bike looked good out there hope you guys made it home safe!


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Oct 13 2009, 10:11 AM~15341704
> *na homie need to step up my game to compete w yall... you guys got sum killer bikes out there!
> 
> Everyone's bike looked good out there hope you guys made it home safe!
> *


wat class were u in


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

posting for robert (adO)


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Oct 13 2009, 08:46 AM~15340927
> *DID THIS GUY PLACE
> 
> 
> ...


I hope he did!


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

What up fellas n ladies, man Vegas was Outstanding!!!! KrazyKutting,Karzicon and TNT had a blast in Vegas and it was extrememly gratifying to see and get to talk to all the homies out there especially the ones that came from long distances to be part of Lowriding history by attending and participating in another amazing Super Show!!! Big ass thanks to all the homies that stoped by the KrazyKutting booth and slapped hands and said thanks for their TNT parts or Plaques or their Karzicon bad ass Car parts!!! 

From Robert Garcia, Paz Brothers, Danny Pechal, Mike Rangel, Carlos "Poison",Gil and Bullet, Vic "66wita", Dominique "raidersequel", Gabe "flash" Elite b.c., Anthony "schwinn 66" ,Danny "sic n twisted", Turtle Goodtimes, Cisco, Sal, Sergio "locosocal", Ruben "laker bike" , Daniel "chucky bike" , Chad "funkytown roller" , John "sa rollerz" ,Taco, Nate R.O. , Wendy and Javier , Paulie was hella dope seeing you guys and choppin it up. Hopefully next year we can arrange some kind of Bike meeting where we can all chop it up and discuss what kind of direction and parts u guys would like to see more of. Tony and myself will be collaborating with a few Legends in the game to bust out with a new line of parts and yes the billet parts will be available by xmas along with the kustom pedal car parts. Matter of fact we want to start takn both a Kustom Pedal car (fully engraved,kustom a-arms,rims etc etc) to each event we attend with our booth and a lil tiger bike fully done up as well. Alright homies gotta a TON of projects lined up from here to TEXAS so we'll be seeing u guys at future shows. Thank you guys :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

hey wares my shirt lol sup jonny


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Oct 13 2009, 12:37 PM~15343284
> *What up fellas n ladies, man Vegas was Outstanding!!!! KrazyKutting,Karzicon and TNT had a blast in Vegas and it was extrememly gratifying to see and get to talk to all the homies out there especially the ones that came from long distances to be part of Lowriding history by attending and participating in another amazing Super Show!!! Big ass thanks to all the homies that stoped by the KrazyKutting booth and slapped hands and said thanks for their TNT parts or Plaques or their Karzicon bad ass Car parts!!!
> 
> From Robert Garcia, Paz Brothers, Danny Pechal, Mike Rangel, Carlos "Poison",Gil and Bullet, Vic "66wita", Dominique "raidersequel", Gabe "flash" Elite b.c., Anthony "schwinn 66" ,Danny "sic n twisted", Turtle Goodtimes, Cisco, Sal, Sergio "locosocal", Ruben "laker bike" , Daniel "chucky bike" , Chad "funkytown roller" , John "sa rollerz" ,Taco, Nate R.O. , Wendy and Javier , Paulie was hella dope seeing you guys and choppin it up. Hopefully next year we can arrange some kind of Bike meeting where we can all chop it up and discuss what kind of direction and parts u guys would like to see more of. Tony and myself will be collaborating with a few Legends in the game to bust out with a new line of parts and yes the billet parts will be available by xmas along with the kustom pedal car parts. Matter of fact we want to start takn both a Kustom Pedal car (fully engraved,kustom a-arms,rims etc etc) to each event we attend with our booth and a lil tiger bike fully done up as well. Alright homies gotta a TON of projects lined up from here to TEXAS so we'll be seeing u guys at future shows. Thank you guys  :biggrin:
> *


REMEMBER WHAT WE TALKED ABOUT  ITS ON NOW


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Oct 13 2009, 11:37 AM~15343284
> *What up fellas n ladies, man Vegas was Outstanding!!!! KrazyKutting,Karzicon and TNT had a blast in Vegas and it was extrememly gratifying to see and get to talk to all the homies out there especially the ones that came from long distances to be part of Lowriding history by attending and participating in another amazing Super Show!!! Big ass thanks to all the homies that stoped by the KrazyKutting booth and slapped hands and said thanks for their TNT parts or Plaques or their Karzicon bad ass Car parts!!!
> 
> From Robert Garcia, Paz Brothers, Danny Pechal, Mike Rangel, Carlos "Poison",Gil and Bullet, Vic "66wita", Dominique "raidersequel", Gabe "flash" Elite b.c., Anthony "schwinn 66" ,Danny "sic n twisted", Turtle Goodtimes, Cisco, Sal, Sergio "locosocal", Ruben "laker bike" , Daniel "chucky bike" , Chad "funkytown roller" , John "sa rollerz" ,Taco, Nate R.O. , Wendy and Javier , Paulie was hella dope seeing you guys and choppin it up. Hopefully next year we can arrange some kind of Bike meeting where we can all chop it up and discuss what kind of direction and parts u guys would like to see more of. Tony and myself will be collaborating with a few Legends in the game to bust out with a new line of parts and yes the billet parts will be available by xmas along with the kustom pedal car parts. Matter of fact we want to start takn both a Kustom Pedal car (fully engraved,kustom a-arms,rims etc etc) to each event we attend with our booth and a lil tiger bike fully done up as well. Alright homies gotta a TON of projects lined up from here to TEXAS so we'll be seeing u guys at future shows. Thank you guys  :biggrin:
> *





Good talking to you also homie


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

sup danny im puting my bike away for awile


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Oct 13 2009, 10:37 PM~15343284
> *What up fellas n ladies, man Vegas was Outstanding!!!! KrazyKutting,Karzicon and TNT had a blast in Vegas and it was extrememly gratifying to see and get to talk to all the homies out there especially the ones that came from long distances to be part of Lowriding history by attending and participating in another amazing Super Show!!! Big ass thanks to all the homies that stoped by the KrazyKutting booth and slapped hands and said thanks for their TNT parts or Plaques or their Karzicon bad ass Car parts!!!
> 
> From Robert Garcia, Paz Brothers, Danny Pechal, Mike Rangel, Carlos "Poison",Gil and Bullet, Vic "66wita", Dominique "raidersequel", Gabe "flash" Elite b.c., Anthony "schwinn 66" ,Danny "sic n twisted", Turtle Goodtimes, Cisco, Sal, Sergio "locosocal", Ruben "laker bike" , Daniel "chucky bike" , Chad "funkytown roller" , John "sa rollerz" ,Taco, Nate R.O. , Wendy and Javier , Paulie was hella dope seeing you guys and choppin it up. Hopefully next year we can arrange some kind of Bike meeting where we can all chop it up and discuss what kind of direction and parts u guys would like to see more of. Tony and myself will be collaborating with a few Legends in the game to bust out with a new line of parts and yes the billet parts will be available by xmas along with the kustom pedal car parts. Matter of fact we want to start takn both a Kustom Pedal car (fully engraved,kustom a-arms,rims etc etc) to each event we attend with our booth and a lil tiger bike fully done up as well. Alright homies gotta a TON of projects lined up from here to TEXAS so we'll be seeing u guys at future shows. Thank you guys  :biggrin:
> *


Tru dat it was another successful show and the best thing for me was hearing that the tour will be around next year :thumbsup: They will have the same tour stops and are trying to get more sanctioned shows. If they get another big sponsor they might add more stops but it all depends on what they can lock down this winter for sponsorships.

I was talkin to 66wita6 and he had a great idea about proposing a Traditional category for bikes since there's so many people who like to keep original Schwinn parts but put pinstriping and different colors on the paint. Those bikes are tight but they're not original and they're not street so they are their own category. So for any of you guys interested I would hit up LRM and propose the creation of that new category and maybe we'll see it next year.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Oct 13 2009, 10:36 AM~15340868
> *NEXT YEAR WE ARE ALL GOING BACK TO TAKE 1ST :biggrin:
> *


GL>>> MAKING A MILD :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

cool im done whit milds


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

THE FORKS AND HANDLE BARS AND SPROCKET, SISSY DESIGNED FOR THIS ONE IS PERFECT! LOOK HELLA NICE A FLOW WELL WHEN THEY GET PUT ON!!! 

when i saw the seat...i was like hella cool! Cant wait to see it donw up!!!









[/quote]


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Oct 13 2009, 12:46 PM~15343399
> *sup danny im puting my bike away for awile
> *


WHY WOULD YOU PUT IT AWAY AFTER JUST RE-DOING IT????


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 13 2009, 01:00 PM~15343614
> *WHY WOULD YOU PUT IT AWAY AFTER JUST RE-DOING IT????
> *


lol cuz theres no show around this time its locked up for the winter :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Oct 13 2009, 01:04 PM~15343661
> *lol cuz theres no show around this time its locked up for the winter :biggrin:
> *


STREETLOW THIS WEEKEND IN SAN JO


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> hey wares my shirt lol sup jonny


Wuz good loc's, simon Mike here it is player. Hit me up at the next LRM show i'll have this one and i'm sure i'll get a few other designs done by then as well. Or let me know if u want it mailed, this pic is just a rough draft my boy Jesse "Inkedcity" is gettn down on them. Sam Show-Bound got busy on the design, mad props to my homeboy Sam who is one of a few cats we're collaborating with for some sick ideas. :biggrin: 



















> REMEMBER WHAT WE TALKED ABOUT  ITS ON NOW


Hell yeah Danny :biggrin: 



> Good talking to you also homie


  Always homie. 



> Tru dat it was another successful show and the best thing for me was hearing that the tour will be around next year :thumbsup: They will have the same tour stops and are trying to get more sanctioned shows. If they get another big sponsor they might add more stops but it all depends on what they can lock down this winter for sponsorships.
> 
> I was talkin to 66wita6 and he had a great idea about proposing a Traditional category for bikes since there's so many people who like to keep original Schwinn parts but put pinstriping and different colors on the paint. Those bikes are tight but they're not original and they're not street so they are their own category. So for any of you guys interested I would hit up LRM and propose the creation of that new category and maybe we'll see it next year.


Tony O que pasa brother, yo homie thanks for everything again man. Remember bro new year new attitude . I wanna hear pure postivie feedback from EVERYONE!!! alright T.O can't wait for u to come back to the lab and get busy on you TNT new line of goodies. :biggrin: 



> GL>>> MAKING A MILD :biggrin:


My homie!!!!!! Sam carnal was good rappn to u last nite for what seemd like 3hrs,lol. Me and you always flow smooth. Orale homie i'll be seeing u at Odessa!!



> THE FORKS AND HANDLE BARS AND SPROCKET, SISSY DESIGNED FOR THIS ONE IS PERFECT! LOOK HELLA NICE A FLOW WELL WHEN THEY GET PUT ON!!!
> 
> when i saw the seat...i was like hella cool! Cant wait to see it donw up!!!


[/quote]
This is just one of many projects thats on the kuttn table. Our R.O. brother from Douglas AZ gettn all his kustom parts designed by Sam Showbound and Kut/fabricated by TNT. Gonna look sick!!


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 13 2009, 01:04 PM~15343670
> *STREETLOW THIS WEEKEND IN SAN JO
> *


ill try bro


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Oct 13 2009, 10:30 AM~15341886
> *wat class were u in
> *



I asked homie what to put on my sheet he said mild, but that didnt sound right but thats what i put, then another guy said it was in full so therefore I got killed :biggrin: 

Its cool thou it been ages since ive been to a lowrider show and I liked how the bikes just exploded to what they are now...


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Oct 12 2009, 04:37 PM~15334155
> *Just wanted to give BIG  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: for the owner of this bike , one of THE BEST semi bikes i have seen  :worship:  :worship:  :worship: very clean bike !!!
> 
> 
> ...


details..   :thumbsup: nice bike


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

should have won best display


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Oct 13 2009, 03:00 PM~15344949
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a nice ass pic bro, thanks for posting it man!


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 13 2009, 07:10 PM~15347753
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:yes:


----------



## azrdr (Apr 20, 2005)

:0


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

anybody got pics of the display that took Outstanding Display ?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by azrdr_@Oct 13 2009, 07:33 PM~15348073
> *????  Really
> 
> That display had 3 turntables that were hooked up to a remote control that could work independently, Had 3 colors. Plus the main turntable with the bike was suspended in the air.
> ...


the one above. year of the dragon display looked old and dirty


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*PICS !!!!!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution+Oct 13 2009, 06:56 PM~15341018-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks bro those are TNT rims. We had the pleasure of working on the Laker bike which respectfully took 2nd place with the new parts. He wanted to up his game in the 16" street which he did. We're still going to do a few more things for that bike but its one of the favorites that we did.


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

John need to change it to *6*

KANDY SHOP KUSTOMZ 210 440 5463.
Funky Stylez Engraving
TNT Sponsored
12 inch bike build off champ 2008
*5 TIME LRM CLUB OF THE YEAR*
2008 WEGO WORLD CHAMPION CLUB OF THE YEAR
2010 WEGO WORLD TOUR OFICIAL SPONSOR 

:biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

Too bad LRM dont have a Bike Club Of The Year , that would be sweet :biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

GREAT SHOW GUYS!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Oct 13 2009, 07:39 PM~15348156
> *John  need to change it to 6
> 
> KANDY SHOP KUSTOMZ 210 440 5463.
> ...


done deal my bROtha :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

[/quote]

best display


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

best display you choose


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 13 2009, 07:45 PM~15348237
> *best display you choose
> 
> 
> ...


*WOW !!!!!!* Judges must of been in a hurry to go home


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

maybe the judge like the dragon because it was something new :dunno:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

still think top dogs got robbed. :angry: 

and no disrespect, cus im cool with the people that got the trophy


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

this one is new


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

I perfer the blue and orange display but the judges must have liked the suspended turntable...

Gotta admit that was pretty creative!


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 13 2009, 07:52 PM~15348363
> *still think top dogs got robbed. :angry:
> 
> and no disrespect, cus im cool with the people that got the trophy
> *


what bike won over top dogs?


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Oct 13 2009, 07:53 PM~15348375
> *I perfer the blue and orange display but the judges must have liked the suspended turntable...
> 
> Gotta admit that was pretty creative!
> *


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 14 2009, 05:10 AM~15347753
> *
> 
> 
> ...


congrats on your win but I'm comin for you next year :guns: In fact you might have just painted your competition that you dropped off with me at the show hno: wahahahaha :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

never mind , i see it now


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Oct 13 2009, 09:53 PM~15348375
> *I perfer the blue and orange display but the judges must have liked the suspended turntable...
> 
> Gotta admit that was pretty creative!
> *


its cool looking... being suspended...


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 13 2009, 09:55 PM~15348405
> *congrats on your win but I'm comin for you next year :guns:  In fact you might have just painted your competition that you dropped off with me at the show hno:  wahahahaha  :biggrin:
> *


FOTOS!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 14 2009, 05:56 AM~15348426
> *FOTOS!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Top Secret :nono:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 13 2009, 07:55 PM~15348411
> *its cool looking... being suspended...
> *


taking a BIG chance tho , i be worry about the bike tipping over , esp a 20' bike


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 13 2009, 09:57 PM~15348438
> *Top Secret :nono:
> *


 :banghead:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 13 2009, 07:55 PM~15348405
> *congrats on your win but I'm comin for you next year :guns:  In fact you might have just painted your competition that you dropped off with me at the show hno:  wahahahaha  :biggrin:
> *


thats fine tony. every bike i build i try to out do the last one. ill help you TRY to beat me anyway i can. but remember yours is already painted and i can redo mine anytime id like to lol. j/k


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

is it something ur building ur self are buying


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 13 2009, 09:55 PM~15348405
> *congrats on your win but I'm comin for you next year :guns:  In fact you might have just painted your competition that you dropped off with me at the show hno:  wahahahaha  :biggrin:
> *


That frame is pimp bit I agree with Jon. U should put 16's on it.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 13 2009, 10:00 PM~15348479
> *That frame is pimp bit I agree with Jon. U should put 16's on it.
> *


aww this fool...you know your sapposed to be my eyes and ears when you go to johns!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ+Oct 14 2009, 05:59 AM~15348467-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


funny. This is an all TNT and Kandyshop build


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 13 2009, 10:01 PM~15348501
> *aww this fool...you know your sapposed to be my eyes and ears when you go to johns!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 13 2009, 08:01 PM~15348501
> *aww this fool...you know your sapposed to be my eyes and ears when you go to johns!!! :biggrin:
> *


juan watched me do the final pinstriping on it :0


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 13 2009, 10:03 PM~15348521
> *juan watched me do the final pinstriping on it :0
> *


im over here stealing pics from Mikes thread.... 

looking for chit in the background...lol


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 13 2009, 10:03 PM~15348521
> *juan watched me do the final pinstriping on it :0
> *


I got pics of everything. from the frames lined up to the mustang outside.


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

DAMN SA ROLLERZ GOT ROBBED ON THE DISPLAY BUT WHAT PLACE DID THE BIKE COME IN


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Oct 13 2009, 08:08 PM~15348598
> *DAMN SA ROLLERZ GOT ROBBED ON THE DISPLAY BUT WHAT PLACE DID THE BIKE COME IN
> *


1st place 12 inch radical


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

SHIT THATS GREAT CONGRATS ON THE WIN


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Oct 13 2009, 08:13 PM~15348687
> *SHIT THATS GREAT CONGRATS ON THE WIN
> *


nice club name :0 SPROCKET KINGz


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

SA ROLLERZ, 43271, Estrella Bike Club, ronmejia, rollerz09, TonyO, PurpleLicious, D~LowLady~E, LINCOLNSAL, chaos91, RAIDERSEQUAL, 68 CHEVY, childsplay69, legionlegend, mr.casper, cwplanet

on and poppin tonight :biggrin:


----------



## legionlegend (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## legionlegend (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## legionlegend (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## legionlegend (Aug 9, 2006)

Trike of the Year Title is back home congrats jose and ****...glad to see the pump was workin good


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

DRAMA QUEEN GOT 2ND MILD 

















[/quote]


TOP DOG GOT FIRST  

























[/quote]


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

these are the only bike pics I took

one of the baddest bikes i have ever seen that still looked like an actual bike


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Damn that bike is pimp. You cant fuck with Still Ridin.


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 14 2009, 12:41 AM~15350502
> *Damn that bike is pimp. You cant fuck with Still Ridin.
> *


imma have to co-sign that


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

who was da best 26in??? any pics of any 26in.


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

Great bikes everyone


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 13 2009, 07:10 PM~15347753
> *
> 
> 
> ...


VERY NICE DISPLAY. IT CAUGHT MY EYE TOO.


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Oct 13 2009, 10:57 PM~15350683
> *Great bikes everyone
> *



X100000000000000000000


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Oct 13 2009, 11:12 PM~15350779
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD PICTURES


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

WHO WON BEST MURALS?????


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 11 2009, 10:37 PM~15327630
> *trike of the yr
> 
> 
> ...


   :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Oct 12 2009, 11:41 AM~15330770
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Oct 13 2009, 11:33 PM~15350395
> *these are the only bike pics I took
> 
> one of the baddest bikes i have ever seen that still looked like an actual bike
> ...


Thanx for those pics hotstuff......I can't believe I rememberd every to bring every part an forgot my camera...lol.
It was a long 3yrs on d build but was worth d wait
Got to give thanks to every1 who jumped on the build to make it all possible
DTwist
Manny's
JustDezines
KandyShop customz
Murals by Wiro
HottStuff
Innovative(show bound)
Sic713
CCF
Migeal Chavez Engraving
LegionS
Rollerz Only S.A chapter
Chad(funkyTown) thanx for letting us use d trailer
Can't forget all the people frm texas an d wego tour that supported an pused us to go out there.......


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

poison should have won best display imo


----------



## cybercholo (Aug 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 13 2009, 09:47 PM~15350582
> *who was da best 26in??? any pics of any 26in.
> *


What he said


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Oct 14 2009, 06:51 AM~15351496
> *Thanx for those pics hotstuff......I can't believe I rememberd every to bring every part an forgot my camera...lol.
> It was a long 3yrs on d build but was worth d wait
> Got to give thanks to every1 who jumped on the build to make it all possible
> ...


*BEAUTIFUL BIKE BROTHER!! GLAD WE COULD HELP *


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Oct 14 2009, 09:33 AM~15352611
> *poison should have won best display imo
> *


...I REALLY DO LIKE POISONS DISPLAY,AND IT WOULD HAVE AT LEAST BEEN COMP FOR ONELUV'S DISPLAY....CAUSE THE OTHER ONE (THAT TOOK BEST DISPLAY) HOWEVER NICE WASNT ON THE SAME LEVEL....


----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)

so who won best display?? murals?? engraving??


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by It's Johnny_@Oct 14 2009, 11:52 AM~15353828
> *so who won best display?? murals?? engraving??
> *


.. IF IM NOT MISTAKEN


RESIDENT EVIL TOOK BEST MURALS


AND YEAR OF THE DRAGON TOOK BEST DISPLAY



NOT SURE ON ENGRAVING PROBABLY...MOS


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: D~LowLady~E, *Eternal Life*, bigblockthing, Kaos806




HIYA LADY...HOW HAVE YOU BEEN...


----------



## Mrs.OGDinoe1 (Feb 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Oct 14 2009, 11:09 AM~15354034
> *.. IF IM NOT MISTAKEN
> RESIDENT EVIL TOOK BEST MURALS
> AND YEAR OF THE DRAGON TOOK BEST DISPLAY
> ...


 :uh: I'm sorry to tell you but Resident Evil didn't get Best Murals. 

It was The Exorcist Trike from Neu Exposure!


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mrs.OGDinoe1_@Oct 14 2009, 01:31 PM~15354880
> *:uh: I'm sorry to tell you but Resident Evil didn't get Best Murals.
> 
> It was The Exorcist Trike from Neu Exposure!
> *


 :uh: DONT BE SORRY........I DID SAY "IF IM NOT MISTAKEN"...




BUT THANK YOU FOR THE CORRECTION...


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Oct 14 2009, 05:51 AM~15351496
> *Thanx for those pics hotstuff......I can't believe I rememberd every to bring every part an forgot my camera...lol.
> It was a long 3yrs on d build but was worth d wait
> Got to give thanks to every1 who jumped on the build to make it all possible
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanx for those pics hotstuff......I can't believe I rememberd every to bring every part an forgot my camera...lol.
It was a long 3yrs on d build but was worth d wait
Got to give thanks to every1 who jumped on the build to make it all possible
DTwist
Manny's
JustDezines
Rollerz Only S.A chapter
Chad(funkyTown) thanx for letting us use d trailer
Can't forget all the people frm texas an d wego tour that supported an pused us to go out there....... 


:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 
Chad(funkyTown) thanx for letting us use d trailer
Can't forget all the people frm texas an d wego tour that supported an pused us to go out there.......


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)




----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mrs.OGDinoe1_@Oct 14 2009, 11:31 AM~15354880
> *:uh: I'm sorry to tell you but Resident Evil didn't get Best Murals.
> 
> It was The Exorcist Trike from Neu Exposure!
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)




----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mrs.OGDinoe1+Oct 14 2009, 01:31 PM~15354880-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup: .......................... :rofl:


----------



## FINEST KREATIONS (Aug 31, 2009)

how took first in 16in radical


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

Lady death took 16" radical


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Oct 14 2009, 05:51 AM~15351496
> *Thanx for those pics hotstuff......I can't believe I rememberd every to bring every part an forgot my camera...lol.
> It was a long 3yrs on d build but was worth d wait
> Got to give thanks to every1 who jumped on the build to make it all possible
> ...


looing foward in doing more work on that bad boy!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Oct 13 2009, 10:17 AM~15341168
> *
> 
> 
> ...



THANKS FOR THE PICS I ALWAYS FORGET TO TAKE MY CAMARA WITH ME AND NEVER TAKE PICTURES OF MY DAUGHTERS BIKE... :uh:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Oct 14 2009, 08:55 PM~15360990
> *THANKS FOR THE PICS I ALWAYS FORGET TO TAKE MY CAMARA WITH ME AND NEVER TAKE PICTURES OF MY DAUGHTERS BIKE... :uh:
> *


ur welcome bike came out clean


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Oct 14 2009, 10:04 PM~15361132
> *ur welcome  bike came out clean
> *



THANKS! YOUR BIKE IS CLEAN ...
IVE SEEN THE PARTS THAT JAGSTER DID FOR YOU AND
THEY CAME OUT REEEAL CLEAN AS WELL.....


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Oct 14 2009, 09:17 PM~15361354
> *THANKS! YOUR BIKE IS CLEAN ...
> IVE SEEN THE PARTS THAT JAGSTER DID FOR YOU AND
> THEY CAME OUT REEEAL CLEAN AS WELL.....
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Oct 14 2009, 08:55 PM~15360990
> *THANKS FOR THE PICS I ALWAYS FORGET TO TAKE MY CAMARA WITH ME AND NEVER TAKE PICTURES OF MY DAUGHTERS BIKE... :uh:
> *


supp wendy, didnt see you at vegas


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 14 2009, 10:24 PM~15361459
> *supp wendy, didnt see you at vegas
> *



HEY THERE BASHER..WHATS UP! :wave: 
I DID SEE YOU...TRYED SAYING HI WHEN YOU WHERE TALKING
TO TURTLE...BUT BY THE TIME I GOT THERE YOU WHERE LONG GONE...
ARE YOU GOING TO THE SHOW IN SAN DIEGO ON NOVEMBER?


----------



## 7UP_BIKE (Oct 14, 2004)

:machinegun: :guns: :wave:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Oct 14 2009, 04:24 PM~15357980
> *:thumbsup: .......................... :rofl:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:   Neu Exposure TTT


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Oct 14 2009, 09:33 PM~15361605
> *HEY THERE BASHER..WHATS UP! :wave:
> I DID SEE YOU...TRYED SAYING HI WHEN YOU WHERE TALKING
> TO TURTLE...BUT BY THE TIME I GOT THERE YOU WHERE LONG GONE...
> ...


yeah?? was it before the awards started?? i didnt see you at all  

yeah im gonna try to go to that show, you going??


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 14 2009, 10:36 PM~15361647
> *yeah?? was it before the awards started?? i didnt see you at all
> 
> yeah im gonna try to go to that show, you going??
> *



YES IT WAS...
YEAH MOST LIKELY I WILL WANT TO SEE IF I TAKE MY BIKE MEMBERS
OUT THERE....IF NOT ATLEAST JUST MY DAUGHTERS BIKE...AND IM PRETTY
SURE DRAMA QUEEN WILL BE GOING TOO..


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Oct 14 2009, 10:35 PM~15361631
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:     Neu Exposure TTT
> *



:thumbsup: ..WAY TO REP... :rofl:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Oct 14 2009, 09:39 PM~15361688
> *YES IT WAS...
> YEAH MOST LIKELY I WILL WANT TO SEE IF I TAKE MY BIKE MEMBERS
> OUT THERE....IF NOT ATLEAST JUST MY DAUGHTERS BIKE...AND IM PRETTY
> ...


sounds good, ill see if i catch you there


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 14 2009, 10:40 PM~15361710
> *sounds good, ill see if i catch you there
> *



ALRIGHT SEE YOU SOON... :yes:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Oct 14 2009, 09:48 PM~15361832
> *ALRIGHT SEE YOU SOON...  :yes:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

who took sweepstakes ?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Oct 14 2009, 10:06 PM~15362075
> *who took sweepstakes ?
> *


go back 23 pages and read


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Oct 14 2009, 11:09 AM~15354034
> *.. IF IM NOT MISTAKEN
> RESIDENT EVIL TOOK BEST MURALS
> AND YEAR OF THE DRAGON TOOK BEST DISPLAY
> ...


is that what your talkng about


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Oct 14 2009, 10:11 PM~15362141
> *is that what your talkng about
> *


if you are just now asking then your not that big into lowriding homie


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 14 2009, 10:13 PM~15362164
> *if you are just now asking then your not that big into lowriding homie
> *


lol then you must not know me


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

I know who took 1st just want to know who the runners up where


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Oct 14 2009, 10:14 PM~15362174
> *lol then you must not know me
> *


no need to either :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Oct 14 2009, 10:16 PM~15362190
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


what up bro how have you been


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 14 2009, 10:17 PM~15362199
> *no need to either :biggrin:
> *


lol thats fine by me


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Oct 14 2009, 09:17 PM~15362202
> *what up bro how have you been
> *


lol good just laughing, at what i just read. man we have been in this game longer then some people could ever imagin. lol 
we were showin bikes over 20 years now???? lol wtf!!!! dang were to old for this!!!!


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Oct 14 2009, 11:11 PM~15362141
> *is that what your talkng about
> *


..YES THATS WHAT I WAS TALKING BOUT......WATCH IT THOUGH IF YOU REPEAT IT . :0 ..THEY DONT TAKE TO KINDLY TO MISLEADING INFO...

:roflmao:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Oct 14 2009, 10:19 PM~15362225
> *lol good just laughing, at what i just read. man we have been in this game longer then some people could ever imagin. lol
> we were showin bikes over 20 years now???? lol wtf!!!! dang were to old for this!!!!
> *


lol I know but I figured I would give it another shot to see what I could come up with next


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Oct 14 2009, 11:24 PM~15362275
> *lol I know but I figured I would give it another shot to see what I could come up with next
> *


...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

haha ***** plz


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Oct 14 2009, 10:22 PM~15362256
> *..YES THATS WHAT I WAS TALKING BOUT......WATCH IT THOUGH IF YOU REPEAT IT . :0 ..THEY DONT TAKE TO KINDLY TO MISLEADING INFO...
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

I figured I would not start shit and let it be


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

yup been in this game to long to cyber trip!!! lol

i know i did what i did and walked away with my respect... lol

respect has to be earned.....


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 14 2009, 11:25 PM~15362293
> *haha ***** plz
> *


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Oct 14 2009, 10:27 PM~15362314
> *I figured I would not start shit and let it be
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE WHAT U UP TO?


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Oct 14 2009, 10:28 PM~15362324
> *yup been in this game to long to cyber trip!!! lol
> 
> i know i did what i did and walked away with my respect... lol
> ...


yup yup


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Oct 14 2009, 10:29 PM~15362339
> *WHATS UP HOMIE WHAT U UP TO?
> *


what up bro your bike was on hit out there


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 14 2009, 10:28 PM~15362329
> *:biggrin:
> *


lol I seen that but dont trip homie aint no one backing down here


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Oct 14 2009, 10:31 PM~15362374
> *lol I seen that but dont trip homie aint no one backing down here
> *


its alright, you can talk about the club im in allll day long. we used to it now :biggrin:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Oct 14 2009, 10:30 PM~15362357
> *what up bro your bike was on hit out there
> *


 :biggrin: GRACIAS NOT MUCH NEW BUT F#CK IT I WENT OUT THERE TO REP MY CLUB AND CALIFAS :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Oct 14 2009, 11:33 PM~15362394
> *:biggrin:  GRACIAS NOT MUCH NEW BUT F#CK IT I WENT OUT THERE TO REP MY CLUB AND CALIFAS  :biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP CARLOS HOWS IT GOING UP THERE


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Oct 14 2009, 09:33 PM~15362394
> *:biggrin:  GRACIAS NOT MUCH NEW BUT F#CK IT I WENT OUT THERE TO REP MY CLUB AND CALIFAS  :biggrin:
> *


and you did that very well!!!!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 14 2009, 10:29 PM~15362336
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 14 2009, 10:33 PM~15362393
> *its alright, you can talk about the club im in allll day long. we used to it now :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 14 2009, 10:34 PM~15362405
> *WHATS UP CARLOS HOWS IT GOING UP THERE
> *


Q VO GEORGE!! :biggrin: STILL TRYING TO CATCH UP WITH MY SLEEP HOMIE VEGAS WAS CRAZY!! HOPEFULLY U COULD ROLL WITH US UP THERE NEXT YEAR HOMIE


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Oct 14 2009, 11:41 PM~15362476
> *Q VO GEORGE!!  :biggrin:  STILL TRYING TO CATCH UP WITH MY SLEEP HOMIE VEGAS WAS CRAZY!! HOPEFULLY U COULD ROLL WITH US UP THERE NEXT YEAR HOMIE
> *


HAHAHAHA DAM HOMIE SOUNDS LIKE YOU HAD IT GOOD OVER THERE, FUCK YEAH HOMIE I WAS SO FUCKING CLOSE TO GOING BUT IMA GO NEXT YEAR HOMIE THATS FOR SURE  HOPEFULLY MY BIKE BE COMPLETLY DONE BY THEN :biggrin:


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Oct 13 2009, 11:33 PM~15350395
> *these are the only bike pics I took
> 
> one of the baddest bikes i have ever seen that still looked like an actual bike
> ...


some of you might disagree,but this was best 20in @ vegas


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 14 2009, 10:45 PM~15362519
> *HAHAHAHA DAM HOMIE SOUNDS LIKE YOU HAD IT GOOD OVER THERE, FUCK YEAH HOMIE I WAS SO FUCKING CLOSE TO GOING BUT IMA GO NEXT YEAR HOMIE THATS FOR SURE   HOPEFULLY MY BIKE BE COMPLETLY DONE BY THEN  :biggrin:
> *


NEXT YEAR HOMIE WELL ROLL UP THERE


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:yes: ............AND WELL BE :nicoderm: THE HYNAS AT THE STRIP LIKED PLANNED :cheesy: LOL


----------



## Guezo1 (Dec 6, 2008)

who took the 20' street??


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by It's Johnny_@Oct 14 2009, 10:52 AM~15353828
> *so who won best display?? murals?? engraving??
> *



BEST MURALS


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Oct 15 2009, 12:49 AM~15362567
> *some of you might disagree,but this was best 20in @ vegas
> *


i will certify that! :cheesy:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

Got in early this morning around 2:30 am

It was a great show and got to talk with a lot of LIL members. Good seeing you guys and meeting a few new people!

All the bikes showed great! Keep it up! and CONGRATS to all!

:biggrin:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

schwinn1966, legionsoftexas, D Twist, JUSTDEEZ


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Oct 15 2009, 02:10 PM~15366638
> *
> 
> 
> ...


old people!!! :cheesy:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

*Met up with the next DTWIST customer for another build that has a lot of history behind the bike!!* :0


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 15 2009, 02:29 PM~15366819
> *old people!!! :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Oct 15 2009, 02:31 PM~15366834
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i will send pics of that certain frame from a certain someone shortly...


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 15 2009, 03:15 PM~15367251
> *i will send pics of that certain frame from a certain someone shortly...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

7UP REVENGE 2010 BIKE


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Oct 15 2009, 03:30 PM~15367372
> *7UP REVENGE 2010 BIKE
> *


what class is it?


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

:dunno: saw it in his profile info :biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

_DRAMA QUEEN 2ND PLACE MILD "16"_ *& *_QUEEN OF THE STREETS 2ND PLACE SEMI "16"_





















































[/quote]


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

this is my vegas pic


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 15 2009, 04:32 PM~15368033
> *this is my vegas pic
> 
> 
> ...


*I seen that guy!* :biggrin:


----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 10 2009, 04:34 PM~15320843
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wat's the name of this bike??


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by It's Johnny_@Oct 15 2009, 02:58 PM~15368278
> *wat's the name of this bike??
> *


lady death


----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)

wat did that place at the show??


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by It's Johnny_@Oct 15 2009, 03:02 PM~15368325
> *wat did that place at the show??
> *


1st 16" rad. and 3rd boty


----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)

who took full custom??


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

dang to many ? read the hole topic again and u will find ur anwser lol


----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Oct 15 2009, 03:10 PM~15368438
> *dang to many ? read the hole topic again and u will find ur anwser lol
> *


whoa whoa whoa.... don't make me starting building a frame and go after you now, i'll bring that title home to Chicago now!!! lol :biggrin: i looked already but i can't find it. i know i read it but :dunno:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

bring it on bro lol u want the 2nd place title be my gusse


----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)

don't tempt me.. i'll forget about my full custom and go after you lol. j/k homie. but i'm serious.lol


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

got any pics of ur bike bro


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Here are some pics of the bikes I took in Vegas...*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Oct 15 2009, 03:23 PM~15368600
> *got any pics of ur bike bro
> *


yea im downloading them now...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)

thinking very highly in bringing it out but not 100% sure, kinda wanna get my impala...
watcha think??


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by It's Johnny_@Oct 15 2009, 04:15 PM~15369231
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that looks siiiick no joke :0


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 15 2009, 03:36 PM~15368785
> *
> 
> 
> ...


A's


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by It's Johnny_@Oct 15 2009, 04:15 PM~15369231
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that the one that came out in the mag a few years ago?


----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)

yea that's the one... i sold it but dude was gonna junk it so i got it back.


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

nice pictures dave uffin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by It's Johnny_@Oct 15 2009, 04:41 PM~15369555
> *yea that's the one... i sold it but dude was gonna junk it so i got it back.
> *


what did you do with the parts


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

so who got "robbed" this year...


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

TOP DOGS BIKE CLUB


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Oct 15 2009, 08:57 PM~15372683
> *so who got "robbed" this year...
> *



 dont know


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Oct 15 2009, 10:57 PM~15372683
> *so who got "robbed" this year...
> *





> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Oct 15 2009, 11:09 PM~15372815
> *TOP DOGS BIKE CLUB
> 
> 
> ...



question/answered


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 15 2009, 03:43 PM~15368863
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Theres my sons stroller "Blas Edition" :biggrin: 
Thanks for posting this pic.


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hernan_@Oct 15 2009, 09:39 PM~15373245
> *Theres my sons stroller "Blas Edition" :biggrin:
> Thanks for posting this pic.
> *


LIL PIMP!!! Looking good :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Oct 15 2009, 11:20 PM~15374262
> *LIL PIMP!!! Looking good :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Oct 15 2009, 08:42 PM~15372499
> *what did you do with the parts
> *


the guy used the parts but didn't want the frame he was just gonna let it go to waste so i got it back from him. i'm pretty sure you've guys seen the bike. well he made it into a trike with the pieces. i'll post up a pic. right now. it's the same guy that bought Pinnacle, and NBK, and Prophecy, and some other bikes. he's taking all there credit and not giving props. to any of these builders. that's fucked up....


----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)

http://c2.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images0...8ad0e9d2f8d.jpg

this is where the parts went...


----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 15 2009, 09:28 PM~15373058
> *question/answered
> *


x2


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 15 2009, 10:28 PM~15373058
> *question/answered
> *


X2


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

i dont think any body got robbed only one that got robbed was us cuz the food cost way to much lol lol


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Oct 16 2009, 11:10 AM~15377880
> *i dont think any body got robbed only one that got robbed was us cuz the food cost way to much lol lol
> *


thats why i always starve at shows


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Oct 16 2009, 11:10 AM~15377880
> *i dont think any body got robbed only one that got robbed was us cuz the food cost way to much lol lol
> *


i did 4 best display


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Oct 16 2009, 10:10 AM~15377880
> *i dont think any body got robbed only one that got robbed was us cuz the food cost way to much lol lol
> *


LOL :yes:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Oct 16 2009, 11:10 AM~15377880
> *i dont think any body got robbed only one that got robbed was us cuz the food cost way to much lol lol
> *


$3.00 bottle of water :angry: :angry: :angry: , x5 cause i took my wife,son,daughter and my daughter friend    , but we still had a *BLAST*


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 10 2009, 07:32 PM~15321669
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: *BAD ASS TRIKE !!!!!!!!*


----------



## losboogie (Sep 29, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by It's Johnny_@Oct 16 2009, 06:17 AM~15375559
> *the guy used the parts but didn't want the frame he was just gonna let it go to waste so i got it back from him. i'm pretty sure you've guys seen the bike. well he made it into a trike with the pieces. i'll post up a pic. right now. it's the same guy that bought Pinnacle, and NBK, and Prophecy, and some other bikes. he's taking all there credit and not giving props. to any of these builders. that's fucked up....
> *


dam he must have money to buy all those bikes


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## paolo (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by It's Johnny_@Oct 16 2009, 06:17 AM~15375559
> *the guy used the parts but didn't want the frame he was just gonna let it go to waste so i got it back from him. i'm pretty sure you've guys seen the bike. well he made it into a trike with the pieces. i'll post up a pic. right now. it's the same guy that bought Pinnacle, and NBK, and Prophecy, and some other bikes. he's taking all there credit and not giving props. to any of these builders. that's fucked up....
> *


Hello all. 

This is Dzine.
Im the person who bought NBK, Pinnacle, Professor X and others including parts long ago from "Its Johnny".

I usually would not step in and say anything (since I prefer to be an outsider respecting this culture. But I feel that I need to squash any rumors and clear up false statements. Especially recently mentioned by "Its Johnny".

A few honest facts:
1) Im a big fan of the culture and its history.

2) Im not part of any club and nor do I try to represent otherwise.

3) Im an artist that incorporates different aspects of lowrider culture in my work (surrounded by my other sculptures, paintings...etc).

4) I have worked closely with the people I have either a) Purchased an existing bike from or B) Have created new custom parts for me for original bicycles I have made.

5) I have purchased bikes (that I think are beautiful, belong in a museum and that I try to preserve) then added or created my own new additions on existing bikes (working closely with the original fabricator or owner). This is called "reappropriation" or "reappropriating". 

6) I have also created original and new bicycles (I see them as sculptures) from scratch or adding parts I have purchased on this forum. I have created other original Kustom sculptures (I also made a life size working boat sculpture - influenced by Lowrider culture). I have especially worked closely with Bonecollector - who I have the utmost respect for --- Hes an honest, creative and cool dude.

7) I have the utmost respect for the craft and what was put into the work, so I like to keep that energy alive, but at the same time - I also make it my own and try to make it new again - or - make something completely new and original from scratch by working with some of the best and most original craft makers on this site.

With this said. It may be a little hard to explain - But the artworld doesnt work the same way as the "Lowriding" or "Kustom Kulture" community does. The artworld does not list "fabricators, painters...etc" like you do at Super shows or local shows with plaques and billboards. When an artist makes a piece of artwork and shows it at gallery (either with a fabricator or purchasing something and 'adding' on to it), they do not list people who helped work on a project. Its just not practiced. I agree, its unfortunate, but this is the way it is and has always been.

However, with mutual agreement. I have personally decided to list some people as a fabricator on my website out of mutual respect. But this information would not be listed on a museum or gallery wall.

Lastly: In response to "Its Johnny".
Im not trying to be disrespectful - Im just stating the facts:

- I purchased the parts from you long ago. I think I paid you a very good price for those pieces.
- We did the deal professionally. I made a receipt for you to sign and agree before I paid you.
- You never mentioned anything about "listing" a fabricator when I purchased the pieces from you.
- I feel that If I purchase something from you - I think I have the right to do what I want with the parts. 
- You accepted my offer and took my money. No questions asked.
- You didnt request the frame back from me. 
- I didnt like it, so I didnt buy it.

I doubt I will post on layitlow again. 

Thank you for reading and I hope to existing friends and new friends I will make in here at future 
super shows.

Many thanks to:
Bonecollector, Eddie and Rispta/R.I.P c.c, Mike Linn, Chilo (from San Antonio) - SA Rollerz - Tony O and Nate (Rollerz Only and its other members), D-Twist, CCF Customs in Canada and Mannys bike shop. I apologize if I have forgotten some people, but you know who you are. I hope to work again with the people listed above or hopefully work together for the first time in the future.

I appreciate you trusting me.

Anyone interested seeing other work I have created can always go to my website:
(nothing on my site is for sale - it is only for viewing)
www.dzinestudio.com

Have a great weekend and Happy Holidays.
Dzine


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by paolo_@Oct 17 2009, 08:50 AM~15386098
> *Hello all.
> 
> This is Dzine.
> ...


welcome to layitlow


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 16 2009, 09:31 PM~15381936
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :h5: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: cool pics dave !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 16 2009, 06:29 PM~15381916
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this is sic!


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

LRM should add a transformer category for cars and bikes


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by paolo_@Oct 17 2009, 09:50 AM~15386098
> *Hello all.
> 
> This is Dzine.
> ...


i didnt know pinnacle was sold,why didnt you buy spawn


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

all that gold leaf and corny rhinestones killed pinnacle.


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by paolo_@Oct 17 2009, 08:50 AM~15386098
> *Hello all.
> 
> This is Dzine.
> ...


didnt you have a account before?? screen name dzine?? :dunno:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 17 2009, 10:04 AM~15386430
> *didnt you have a account before?? screen name dzine??  :dunno:
> *


5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: BASH3R, drcraider, Dzine, schwinn1966


i was right


----------



## Dzine (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 17 2009, 10:04 AM~15386435
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: BASH3R, drcraider, Dzine, schwinn1966
> i was right
> *



Yes. You're correct. 
I have two accounts. One for my myself and one for my son Paolo. 
For some reason, I was having problems with my regular account 
(something about verification). I didn't know that if not on here regularly that I have to 
validate my account again. 

Regarding criticism on my own bikes or ones I made additions 
to. I appreciate your honest feedback. I don't expect 
everyone to like what I do. But that's the great thing about 
creating art. Some people will like it, some will not. 
I think as long as people are being respectful, you should be alllowed 
to say anything you want. 

I hope this clears things up.


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by paolo_@Oct 17 2009, 08:50 AM~15386098
> *Hello all.
> 
> This is Dzine.
> ...


This is a great response.

When I sold my bike to the Pink Taco at the Hard Rock Hotel & Casino in Las Vegas. They made me sign as well. Now the bike is damaged and no where near the quality or clean the way I had it when I sold it to them. But oh well that's way they bought it & no one else did. So much respect goes out to you for purchasing these part & bikes from these lucky guys. By the way I'm the one who did the engraving on Pinnacle from Mike Linville.


----------



## Dzine (Feb 21, 2008)

Sorry for typos. I've been sending messages from my I-Phone.
:biggrin:


----------



## Dzine (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hernan_@Oct 17 2009, 10:49 AM~15386705
> *This is a great response.
> 
> When I sold my bike to the Pink Taco at the Hard Rock Hotel & Casino in Las Vegas. They made me sign as well. Now the bike is damaged and no where near the quality or clean the way I had it when I sold it to them. But oh well that's way they bought it & no one else did. So much respect goes out to you for purchasing these part & bikes from these lucky guys. By the way I'm the one who did the engraving on Pinnacle from Mike Linville.
> *


thanks for the response. 
I think your bike, pinnacle and casino dreamin are in my top five. 
Your engraving on "Pinnacle" is ------ SICK!!

Love your work. A lost art form and First class all the way. 

Big ups.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

This is crazy


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dzine_@Oct 17 2009, 01:30 PM~15386851
> *thanks for the response.
> I think your bike, pinnacle and casino dreamin are in my top five.
> Your engraving on "Pinnacle" is ------ SICK!!
> ...


So basically you buy up other peoples work throw them in a museum and call it your own after slapping some colored swarovski crystals on them???

im guessing it is true money is bigger than heart.... 

I do not agree with you upon you claim of Signing off on a product as your own and not paying tribute or RESPECT to those that helped bring the vision to life... Those who painted, welded, frabricated, are the true artist bringing one designs to life... maybe im missing the point, im an artist my self...one who builds along side with others....


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

YOU SHOULD ADD IN YOUR BIO 

" Dzine buys multiple art sculputres "lowrider show bicycles" from accredited builders from across the US slaps his 2cents on them and call them his own"

Dzine (b. Carlos Rolon, 1970)

Through an ongoing response to popular culture, baroque elements, post-conceptual methods, romanticism, craft-making, and appropriation, Chicago-based artist Dzine has developed his own language that is finding its place in our contemporary art discourse.
Often dissected and consistently engaging, his work addresses culture through a lens of spirituality, beauty, desire, and identity. A mixture of sculpture, paintings, and installation, Dzine’s works reside in an imaginative, kaleidoscopic, and meticulous world. The juxtaposition between and combination of the studio paintings and the “kustom kulture” sculptures result in hybrid artifacts that are beautifully crafted, aggressive, thoughtful, sexual, and strangely seamless. Raw, sexually physical, and powerful, the large-scale paintings consume our attention and drawing us closer to their iconography. There is no casual gaze at these art works, as the visual excess that repels and then pulls the viewer into the unknown. Dzine seeks to change the rules concerning the final image, and this act of pure deconstruction illuminates how male can become female, how baroque can be minimal, and how rational can become emotional. The resulting works prove to be universal and painstakingly honest.
As noted by the Art Critic Stephanie Gonzlanez – Turner in her review of Dzine’s first solo exhibition at New Yorks Deitch Projects, “Dzine brings an outsiders veneration to the pastime - ….here the sincerity of the craft resounds more than its gaudiness”.

Dzine is a recipient of the Joan Mitchell Foundation award for Painting and Sculpture. His work has been included in exhibitions and in the collections of the Brooklyn Museum of Art, New York - Collection Vanmoerkerke, Oostende, Belgium - Pinchuk Art Centre, Kiev - Museo del Barrio, NY and Museo de Arte de Puerto Rico, San Juan. He has participated in residencies at The Baltic Centre for Contemporary Art, Gateshead, United Kingdom and Instituto Buena Bista, Curacao Centre For Contemporary Art. In 2007 Deitch Projects, NY presented Barrio Dreams, introducing the new sculptural work influenced by the Chicano Lowrider culture at Art Basel Miami Beach. This followed the success of his presentation at Poem of an Inland Sea, Ukrainian Pavilion, 52nd Biennale di Venezia. 

Along with an upcoming solo exhibition at the Bass Museum of Art, Miami during Art Basel, December 2009. Solo museum exhibitions include,Museo de Arte de Puerto Rico, San Juan. The Museum of Contemporary Art, Chicago. Punk-Funk, Contemporary Art Museum, St. Louis. Museum Het Domein, Sittard, The Netherlands.

Dzine lives and works in Chicago and San Juan, and is represented by:
Deitch Projects, NYC
Scai the Bathhouse, Tokyo
Leeahn Gallery, South Korea


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

ONLY IF THEY KNEW "THE TRUTH"

lol


in my neighborhood they call that FRAUD!

http://supertouchart.com.s39439.gridserver...tiful-struggle/


----------



## Dzine (Feb 21, 2008)

> YOU SHOULD ADD IN YOUR BIO
> 
> " Dzine buys multiple art sculputres "lowrider show bicycles" from accredited builders from across the US slaps his 2cents on them and makes em his own"
> 
> ...


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

all bullshit aside, i say let the man do what he does. most past lowriders get thrown into a garage, or shed, never to be seen again. at least this dude is doing something to protect the history.


----------



## Dzine (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 17 2009, 01:18 PM~15387361
> *ONLY IF THEY KNEW "THE TRUTH"
> 
> lol
> ...


in my neigborhood - they call it reappropriate (you can look it up in the dictionary if you don't know what it means).

As far as your negative and one sided comments. 
In my old hood where I grew up. They would call it: 

Jealousy.

Or 

Get off the dick and don't player hate.


----------



## Dzine (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 17 2009, 01:43 PM~15387487
> *all bullshit aside, i say let the man do what he does.  most past lowriders get thrown into a garage, or shed, never to be seen again.  at least this dude is doing something to protect the history.
> *


Show-Bound....
Im just fucking with ya.


Just Deez: You hit it on the head. What im doing it heatfelt. 
People may think Im making momney or a profit ---- Its is far from 'The Truth" (no pun intended).
Anyone I have worked with knows im:

1)Very professional
2)I ship everything professionally and insure everything.

Do you think this comes for free???

Alot of time, energy and my own money is put into doing this.

With this said.... You can now comment and say anything you like.
No more responses from me.

As Bonecollector once said to me (after I screwed up on something):
"Im taking my toys and going home....."

Take care.

Happy New Year.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> > YOU SHOULD ADD IN YOUR BIO
> >
> > " Dzine buys multiple art sculputres "lowrider show bicycles" from accredited builders from across the US slaps his 2cents on them and makes em his own"
> >
> ...


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dzine_@Oct 17 2009, 03:44 PM~15387498
> *in my neigborhood - they call it reappropriate  (you can look it up in the dictionary if you don't know what it means).
> 
> As far as your negative and one sided comments.
> ...


lol.... i read the J/k

why not set up credit boards to PAY HOMAGE TO ORIGINAL BUILDERS DESIGNERS???


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dzine_@Oct 17 2009, 03:44 PM~15387498
> *in my neigborhood - they call it reappropriate  (you can look it up in the dictionary if you don't know what it means).
> 
> As far as your negative and one sided comments.
> ...


Im on your side 


but I don't appreciate you assuming we are all uneducated individuals. Weather of not it be your intentions you still come off that way. I know what the word means.


----------



## Dzine (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 17 2009, 02:00 PM~15387592
> *lets take this straight up...
> ITS OK to outsource artwork maintaining originality of the desgin(s)...  Thats the whole point of Designing...YOUR VISION,  we place CREDIT BOARDS to pay respect to everyone involved....
> 
> ...


"We place CREDIT BOARDS to pay respect to everyone involved"
*If you read my original message. The artworld doesnt work this way - They dont list fabricators or everyone involved. Its just a fact and a way the artworld works. I didnt create the rules. Its the same as you following lowriding guidelines for vegas super shows.*

"Now buying some shit up and taking credit for it, calling it your owner consent or not is FRAUD"
I*f I buy something and add or change the product. As soon as I do that, Yes, it is mine. Theirs no difference than you paying someone to make you a "bike of the year" - then, you picking the colors or adding something new. Its still yours. 
What about "Andy Warhol" taking Brillo Boxes and making them his? Again, sorry that you disagree its just a fact that it happens.*

"Letting these reviews give you CREDIT for these SCULPTURES, that to me in MY OPINION is FRUAD..."
*Again, its your opinion.
BUT - again, you havent even mentioned some of the bikes and other bike sculptures I have shown that are completely ORIGINAL.
*

"
WHEN THE FOCAL POINT IS OTHER PEOPLES DESIGNS AND ART WORK THAT YOUR MILKING AS YOUR OWN..... thats not cool..:
*Most are from my own designs. However, If I changed or altered a bicycle (example: Pinnacle). Its is now technically mine. Sorry to hurt your feelings bro. But it is now my own piece and I cover it in mud and still call it my own. 
*

"if i buy the mona lisa, can i take that to gallery to gallery post it up as my own, accept awards for it...."
*
If you CHANGED the picture, added or altered it ---- Then yes. You can accept awards for it. You changed it. It is now yours.*

Again... You work differently that the artworld.
Im not saying that its right....

Lastly, would you rather have those pieces in a car or garage or some b-rated 'automotive' museum. 

Im working on some new projects where the proper people are listed credited.... and have been paid for their services.

And yes... It will be listed as my own creation.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

bunch of hurt feelings up in here


sensitive homos...


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dzine_@Oct 17 2009, 04:18 PM~15387694
> *"We place CREDIT BOARDS to pay respect to everyone involved"
> If you read my original message. The artworld doesnt work this way - They dont list fabricators or everyone involved. Its just a fact and a way the artworld works. I didnt create the rules. Its the same as you following lowriding guidelines for vegas super shows.
> 
> ...



LOL...

hey just wanted people to know that you take credit for other poeples work....thats all
The topic came up, we now know what Dzine is all about!!!

lol

now we understand 100%

good luck with your ventures


"THE TRUTH"


----------



## Dzine (Feb 21, 2008)

BTW:

Show-Bound, Artistics...etc. 
I have crazy respect for what you do. I really do. Please understand that.
Im here because I love the craft. I never had to respond to anything. But I believe in honest criticsim and debate. 

Thats all

Dont get it twisted. I didnt grow up from a well to do family. Im Puerto Rican and can still be hood..... But I like the fact that I can bring the hood into the museums.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dzine_@Oct 17 2009, 04:23 PM~15387721
> *BTW:
> 
> Show-Bound, Artistics...etc.
> ...


with that said..lmao.."HOOD"

i wouldnt know im from the suburbs...lol

The museum thang is cool...its cool when you get invited to showcase your work of art for people that would normally not see.... when its put together to pay apporiate homage to the culture and lifestyle.... 

you may be in a museum atmosphere with personal exhibits, for personal gain, for personal reconition.... thats how i see it... thats my opinion..


----------



## legionlegend (Aug 9, 2006)

i got respect hes letting lowriding get known in other parts of the world its just like any other person who buys a car with hydros and rims...they change the paint, do the interior chrome a few more parts and call it their own with the changes made and the cash payed its in their ownership and their own piece of work now...and he still gives props to the builders on the internet site


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by legionlegend_@Oct 17 2009, 04:37 PM~15387799
> *i got respect hes letting lowriding get known in other parts of the world its just like any other person who buys a car with hydros and rims...they change the paint, do the interior chrome a few more parts and call it their own with the changes made and the cash payed its in their ownership and their own piece of work now...and he still gives props to the builders on the internet site
> *



you didnt know Dzine built Pinnacle , now call " the tipping point " for lance armstrong cancer cause...hit em up, 

http://stages09.com/stages/dzine.html


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

Dzine when you going to show your bicycle collection in Las Vegas?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Oct 17 2009, 05:11 PM~15387964
> *Dzine when you going to show your bicycle collection in Las Vegas?
> *


http://www.highsnobiety.com/news/2009/07/2...iew-with-dzine/


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

any updates on wether this vegas super show is the last show period?


----------



## Dzine (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 17 2009, 03:05 PM~15387937
> *he builds bikes...hit em up
> 
> http://stages09.com/stages/dzine.html
> *


Why are you sweating it so hard show-bound? 

This is what one of the first things it says:
"His sculptural works employ tropes of Chicano “kustom kulture,” a form of vernacular art developed in the ’70s by Mexican Americans that Dzine has appropriated "

If you know how to read: Ill say it again. It says "Employ" and "Appropriates"
Please refer to your webster dictionary and read what those words mean.

***PLUS: That piece is being shown and being sold to raise money for The Lance Armstrong Foundation. ALL proceeds go to raise money for cancer awareness - 100%. Im not receiving one dime for this. In fact, I put up alot of my own money into the whole project to help out a great cause and raise awareness for Kustom Kulture. In this case... "Lowrider Culture".

Mike Linn is credited as my collaborator (in case you have a hard on for that as well - I dont want you pointing out "the truth").

No one ever said - I build bikes. I employ.
That means I hire out..... Why.... cause I dont build bikes. 

Quit twisting shit.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

SA ROLLERZ, Dzine, , REC, show-bound, LEGIONSofTEXAS

texas and dzine up in this ...... what up playa :biggrin:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 17 2009, 03:23 PM~15388026
> *SA ROLLERZ, Dzine, , REC,  show-bound, LEGIONSofTEXAS
> 
> texas and dzine up in this ......  what up playa :biggrin:
> *


sell your 12" bicycle :0


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dzine_@Oct 17 2009, 05:21 PM~15388017
> *Why are you sweating it so hard show-bound?
> 
> This is what one of the first things it says:
> ...


one thing its LIL....its just what we do in our boardem...

as i was watching the other interviews for stages on the other other artist, i asked how many others bought them from other people... how many artist actually took the time and creativity to tackle such a task....not you.

One thing is clear Carlos, if you were doing this for the lowrider culture, you would have not covered up Alfaro's murals, and with such a great cause would have accredited those whom you employ,<lol that how we do things in this CULTURE.... 

why you cover up the murals???? that was like the number one form of art on there..


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Oct 17 2009, 03:25 PM~15388037
> *sell your 12" bicycle  :0
> *


we tried. couldnt come to a deal both parties were happy with. but if he is ever interested in down


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Oct 17 2009, 05:25 PM~15388037
> *sell your 12" bicycle  :0
> *


60,000 gs i would sell too..lmao


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 17 2009, 03:28 PM~15388050
> *we tried. couldnt come to a deal both parties were happy with. but if he is ever interested in down
> *


 hno: hno:


----------



## Dzine (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 17 2009, 03:16 PM~15387990
> *http://www.highsnobiety.com/news/2009/07/2...iew-with-dzine/
> *


Hey Show-Bound how about listing these links... 
That show my other original bicycles and other sculptures???

http://www.dzinestudio.com/artwork-detail....=24&position=18

http://www.dzinestudio.com/artwork-detail....106&position=13

http://www.dzinestudio.com/artwork-detail....d=88&position=0

http://www.dzinestudio.com/artwork-detail....101&position=11

http://www.dzinestudio.com/artwork-detail....=123&position=9

http://www.dzinestudio.com/artwork-detail....105&position=16

http://www.dzinestudio.com/artwork-detail....d=92&position=8

Just because I appropriate some pieces doesnt mean that I
havent created new ideas for other bicycles.

Can you fuck with those???

Doubt it homie..... 

In fact. How about a little bet - 

This time ---- fuck the museums and the artworld.

Me and my team. You and your team. 

Lets see who can build bike of the year or get as close to it?

What do you say hermano?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dzine_@Oct 17 2009, 05:31 PM~15388062
> *Hey Show-Bound how about listing these links...
> That show my other original bicycles and other sculptures???
> 
> ...


i think the negative aspects out weighs the good which i give ya props on...the missleading factors i dissagree with....thats just me..


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dzine_@Oct 17 2009, 03:31 PM~15388062
> *Hey Show-Bound how about listing these links...
> That show my other original bicycles and other sculptures???
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 17 2009, 05:32 PM~15388071


how bout me and myself NO TEAM!! :biggrin:

CAN YOU SAY THE SAME???


----------



## Dzine (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 17 2009, 03:33 PM~15388077
> *how bout me and myself NO TEAM!! :biggrin:
> *


However you see fit. 
Got no problem with that.....


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dzine_@Oct 17 2009, 03:31 PM~15388062
> *Hey Show-Bound how about listing these links...
> That show my other original bicycles and other sculptures???
> 
> ...


im down. whos team am i on? :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Ill start the thread.


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

Dzine whats are your trying to show the world about lowrider culture ?


----------



## Dzine (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound+Oct 17 2009, 03:33 PM~15388077-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you fail to realize... you may build your ass off.... but if you cant come up with up with new, sick idea that will make jaws drop. then ----- it doesnt work.

you can weld your little heart out.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dzine_@Oct 17 2009, 05:35 PM~15388084
> *However you see fit.
> Got no problem with that.....
> *


so whos bike are you buying.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 17 2009, 02:26 PM~15388041
> *one thing its LIL....its just what we do in our boardem...
> 
> as i was watching the other interviews for stages on the other other artist, i asked how many others bought them from oher people...
> ...


duece on the murals.


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 17 2009, 03:38 PM~15388119
> *so whos bike are you buying.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=504596
*Add everything to this. quit fuckin up the vegas thread.*


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

Dzine what are you trying to show the people about lowrider culture?
What do you know about building a bicycle have you ever build one and welded it and just building one on your own?


----------



## Dzine (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Oct 17 2009, 03:37 PM~15388109
> *Dzine whats are your trying to show the world  about lowrider culture ?
> *



In all seriousness. 

People in the artworld never took lowriding serious. Yes, it does big money, but they just dont see it as art. This is where I disagree with the artworld. But at the same time - I personally also get bored with all the dragon and naked lady motifs...etc - everyone does it. so it gets too repetitious and boring for me personally. thats why i apply the crystals and other elements, because i like to make them look extreme.

No until I brought it to the attention of the artworld have they been paying serious attention to it.
Im not saying im the only one. Mr. Cartoon has done one of the best jobs at this.... So has Esteban Orial, the Photographer. 

Remember, Im talking about the artworld. Not super shows, video games or movies...etc.

I did this because Im really fascinated by the culture. I may not be doing this for a long time... But at least I can say I helped and made some friends along the way.

Because I love it.


----------



## Dzine (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 17 2009, 03:38 PM~15388119
> *so whos bike are you buying.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Good one.....
Maybe yours - im sure you would sell it for a price.


----------



## Dzine (Feb 21, 2008)

...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=504596


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dzine_@Oct 17 2009, 05:47 PM~15388196
> *Good one.....
> Maybe yours - im sure you would sell it for a price.
> *


maybe a poster print or something....

when you you actually create something its hard to just let it go..

thats why i made the comment earlier money is greater than the heart...

to some everything has it price, what comes with that price...well....


----------



## Dzine (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 17 2009, 03:36 PM~15388089
> *im down. whos team am i on? :0
> *


You know the deal...

Ok. 

Show-Nuff-Showbound... I had fun. 

I have to go. Two kids to take care of and check out some boxing on Showtime.

Hope no feelings got hurt and were all good. 
Too much drama in the world and no need for tit-for-tat.

This forum should go back to the Super Show.
I apologize if we took it over with stupid shit....

Enjoy and hope to meet sometime in person.
Paz,
D


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dzine_@Oct 17 2009, 05:45 PM~15388181
> *In all seriousness.
> 
> People in the artworld never took lowriding serious. Yes, it does big money, but they just dont see it as art. This is where I disagree with the artworld. But at the same time - I personally also get bored with all the dragon and naked lady motifs...etc - everyone does it. so it gets too repetitious and boring for me personally. thats why i apply the crystals and other elements, because i like to make them look extreme.
> ...


-Peterson Museum is the only one to my knowledge who had payed homage to the LOWRIDER

- from all the ones you bought up they seemed pretty extreme to me..when you add all that crap over and over and over, and over ..that is boring..

-element of thier success lies in the originality of the projects, RAW essence that contribute to culture and lifestle of the street.. real life chit... 

-the one thing you missed about this culture is its geared on respect...


----------



## Dzine (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 17 2009, 03:52 PM~15388231
> *maybe a poster print or something....
> 
> when you you actually create something its hard to just let it go..
> ...



I respect what you said above.
This is what Ive tried to explain to people in the artworld.... I feel this is why 
people create Lowriders.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

hey dzine, for someone who says they have so much love and respect for lowrider art, why did you refuse to allow SPROCKETS MAGAZINE to do a photo shoot of pinnacle? i had a photographer to paris ready and nothing on your part? if your about keeping the art alive and letting the world see this art why would you not let SPROCKETS MAGAZINE give pinnacle the proper goodbye it desirves?


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

is he gone?


----------



## Mannys_Bike_Shop (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 15 2009, 04:28 PM~15368683
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: og's are the best


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mannys_Bike_Shop_@Oct 17 2009, 07:35 PM~15388919
> *:thumbsup: og's are the best
> *


I like the repops. always wanted one too.


----------



## Mannys_Bike_Shop (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 17 2009, 06:48 PM~15389008
> *I like the repops. always wanted one too.
> *


Yeah i just like the o.g look even if its a reproduction the classic look all ways has my attention at shows


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

i wouldnt be able to sell a bike,cause i would want the new owner to keep it exactly the same and keep it in good condition


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Oct 17 2009, 08:45 PM~15389621
> *
> 
> 
> ...


love the murals&paint on the fenders


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Oct 17 2009, 06:36 PM~15389585
> *i wouldnt be able to sell a bike,cause i would want the new owner to keep it exactly the same and keep it in good condition
> *


agreed!!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 15 2009, 10:28 PM~15373058
> *question/answered
> *


a pedal?


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dzine_@Oct 17 2009, 11:30 AM~15386851
> *thanks for the response.
> I think your bike, pinnacle and casino dreamin are in my top five.
> Your engraving on "Pinnacle" is ------ SICK!!
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Oct 18 2009, 12:20 AM~15390600
> *a pedal?
> *


 :uh: :no:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 17 2009, 05:26 PM~15388041
> *one thing its LIL....its just what we do in our boardem...
> 
> as i was watching the other interviews for stages on the other other artist, i asked how many others bought them from oher people...
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 

WHAT UP PLAYER???????????


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

SA ROLLERZ, LEGIONSofTEXAS

hush hush lol :biggrin:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 17 2009, 03:38 PM~15388119
> *so whos bike are you buying.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



MAN of Steel for Sale....let me know.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Oct 19 2009, 01:27 PM~15401459
> *MAN of Steel for Sale....let me know.
> *


i would hate to see your work discredited.....


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 19 2009, 11:28 AM~15401466
> *i would hate to see your work discredited.....
> *



yeah but we know we did and you guys do too!
Money talks........


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Oct 18 2009, 01:19 PM~15392827
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


they suffer from noassatall


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Oct 19 2009, 11:27 AM~15401459
> *MAN of Steel for Sale....let me know.
> *


*is the bike for sale ???????*


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Oct 19 2009, 01:58 PM~15402842
> *is the bike for sale ???????
> *



yes sir :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Oct 19 2009, 01:59 PM~15402849
> *yes sir :biggrin:
> *


 :0 , looks like im gona *PM* you


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Oct 19 2009, 02:08 PM~15402926
> *:0  , looks like im gona PM you
> *


do it :0


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 19 2009, 02:13 PM~15402973
> *do it :0
> *


i did  christmas is coiming up , my wife can get it for me


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Oct 19 2009, 02:15 PM~15402994
> *i did    christmas is coiming up , my wife can get it for me
> *


tell your wife hello and ive been a good boy too. i like big xmas gifts lol jk


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Oct 19 2009, 02:15 PM~15402994
> *i did    christmas is coiming up , my wife can get it for me
> *



Its a christmas gift you can have if the price is right


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Oct 19 2009, 02:32 PM~15403217
> *Its a christmas gift you can have if the price is right
> *


put it out there. how much?


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 19 2009, 03:12 PM~15403664
> *put it out there. how much?
> *



ancient chinese secret


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

$1.0000000359999


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Oct 19 2009, 03:20 PM~15403761
> *ancient chinese secret
> *


pm me then


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 19 2009, 03:22 PM~15403795
> *pm me then
> *



buy it and you will know the price. :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Oct 19 2009, 03:37 PM~15403944
> *buy it and you will know the price. :biggrin:
> *


i need to know how much before i can buy it


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 19 2009, 02:24 PM~15403108
> *tell your wife hello and ive been a good boy too. i like big xmas gifts lol jk
> *


you been naughty !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Oct 19 2009, 03:45 PM~15404013
> *you been naughty !!!!  :biggrin:
> *


who snitched? :0


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

might get you in the door :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Oct 19 2009, 03:47 PM~15404034
> *might get you in the door  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


hey thats my room


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 19 2009, 03:49 PM~15404060
> *hey thats my room
> *


nope , its my ash tray in my truck :biggrin:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Oct 19 2009, 03:47 PM~15404034
> *might get you in the door  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



oh the door is open now!!! LOL


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Oct 19 2009, 03:37 PM~15403944
> *buy it and you will know the price. :biggrin:
> *


10k 20k 30 k ??????????????


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 19 2009, 04:03 PM~15404181
> *10k 20k 30 k ??????????????
> *




persistant are we.....between the first two


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Oct 19 2009, 04:04 PM~15404195
> *persistant are we.....between the first two
> *


will u trade for a nice regal


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> how bout me and myself NO TEAM!! :biggrin:
> 
> CAN YOU SAY THE SAME???


you fail to realize... you may build your ass off.... but if you cant come up with up with new, sick idea that will make jaws drop. then ----- it doesnt work.

you can weld your little heart out.
[/quote]

i guess i could go to micheals and pick up some colored crystals and stick them all over my shit like a my niece does with her cell phn.... real jaw dropping chiz-net..


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Oct 19 2009, 05:19 AM~15392827
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


more!


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> you fail to realize... you may build your ass off.... but if you cant come up with up with new, sick idea that will make jaws drop. then ----- it doesnt work.
> 
> you can weld your little heart out.


i guess i could go to micheals and pick up some colored crystals and stick them all over my shit like a my niece does with her cell phn.... real jaw dropping chiz-net..
[/quote]


ohhh no he didnt!
:biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Oct 13 2009, 11:19 PM~15350827
> */
> 
> 
> ...


FOR SALE MEXICA TRIKE 8K or best offer


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Oct 17 2009, 04:19 PM~15387698
> *bunch of hurt feelings up in here
> sensitive homos...
> *


x2
everybody hatin on dZine cause the fool gots cash...i met that fool in denver last year, most people on here talkin shit to him or about have never met him....hes a cool guy with a great motive...to preserve the classics so they can be enjoyed by others for years to come....whats so wrong with that...so he may add this and that to it...big fuckin deal...all i know is if anyone of you fuckers talkin shit to him had a bike that he came and offered YOU 10k or 15k for it, your ass would be selling that shit too....case closed end of discussion...


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Oct 23 2009, 05:59 PM~15448385
> *FOR SALE MEXICA TRIKE 8K or best offer
> *


 :0 :0 :0 damn, thats not a bad price...good luck man...


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Oct 23 2009, 06:02 PM~15448399
> *x2
> everybody hatin on dZine cause the fool gots cash...i met that fool in denver last year, most people on here talkin shit to him or about have never met him....hes a cool guy with a great motive...to preserve the classics so they can be enjoyed by others for years to come....whats so wrong with that...so he may add this and that to it...big fuckin deal...all i know is if anyone of you fuckers talkin shit to him had a bike that he came and offered YOU 10k or 15k for it, your ass would be selling that shit too....case closed end of discussion...
> *


x3 :biggrin: 

fn haters


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 10 2009, 04:14 PM~15320762
> *
> 
> 
> ...


for sale can some one please post any pic of my bike


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 10 2009, 04:56 PM~15320952
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: for sale 8k obo


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 10 2009, 04:05 PM~15320735
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Be back to vegas in 2010  with upgrades.:h5:


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Oct 23 2009, 08:07 PM~15449948
> *Be back to vegas in 2010   with upgrades.:h5:
> *



Kool.....d lil stuff u added looked good can't wait to see wat else comes out of manny's


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Oct 23 2009, 09:07 PM~15449948
> *Be back to vegas in 2010   with upgrades.:h5:
> *


if vegas happens next year, ill be there too, save me a spot... :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

ill be there next year hopefuly


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

x2


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Oct 23 2009, 04:59 PM~15448385
> *FOR SALE MEXICA TRIKE 8K or best offer
> *


sell it to the guy who bought pinnacle


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Oct 19 2009, 01:32 PM~15402622
> *they suffer from noassatall
> *




:h5: 

Yes sir. That was not ass... This is ASS!

























































































....... GOOD LAWD! LOL


----------



## antonio21 (Feb 25, 2013)

how much for the 619 bike?


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

*11-12-2009*, 12:35 AM 3 year old topic bro, it's long gone by now.


----------

